# Breaking Latté!



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

9/12/2009

We went and picked latte up from her paddocks. Apparently she was locked in a yard for convenience – She decided she wanted to be in the laneway so jumped the fence! Luckily she didn’t hurt herself on the barbed wire. Lucky us – she is in heat so really didn’t want to leave the boy she was flirting with! We caught her and put her new halter on. Loading went ok – She ran back once because a car drove in, but we brought her back and one step at a time she went in. She spent the whole trip with her head down near the floor – Will need a lot more floating to get used to it, she sweated as well. 

Unloaded ok – Ran forward a bit once she got off the ramp. Introduced her to Rummy with minimal fuss, though it got Rummy very excited! Introduced her to Brooke’s new mare with a bit of squealing. We took the two mares over to the little paddock from the yards – She led well, didn’t crowd me. Just fiddling after we unloaded – She moved sideways off pressure and walked a circle around me when asked. We showed the mares where the water was and let them go – Very calm! Mostly they were worried about eating. She seemed inclined to run off as soon as I let her go so I looped the lead rope around her neck and didn’t let her. I gave her a bit of a scratch and then let her go.

She seems fairly sensible – We unloaded next to the shearing shed in the wind, with 3 cars and a stock truck parked outside, 5 other horses and a dog in his kennel. She didn’t spook at any of it, she only looked and had that typical Arab thing going – Eyes on stalks! She is incredibly fat so will try to do some long rides ponying her off Bundy before riding – Needs to lose some weight so we can fit a saddle to her! I am already busy scouting out pretty aqua gear to buy her so she can be all matching :]


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

YAY!!!! How exciting!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Date for the first post should have been 8/12/2009.

9/12/2009

Had to ride Wildey and Buddy up to PC tonight so did some work with Latte before I went. She was a little funny to catch - Walked away but I blocked her and walked straight up and she was ok. I tied her up to the tree while I brushed Wildey - She was a bit fidgety but ok. Gave her a brush and had a go at picking up her feet - Much better than I expected, up straight away and no kicking out. Good sign!

Took her out in the open and tested a few different things. She moves off pressure really well once she figures it out - And I can move her hind over and also her shoulders/ribcage. Needs a bit more refining but is good. Backing up really well off light chest pressure. I sent her out on a circle on the end of the lead - She is super at this! Fairly reliable whoah. Took a while to get her to trot the first time but after that it was easy - Quick learner.

Figured i'd throw a few things at her and see how she went - Got out an elastic surcingle and put it around her girth. She was a bit fidgety but otherwise no reaction - Walk and trot around in a circle. Got out a saddle cloth and let her have a sniff - Didn't like me throwing it up on her but once on was fine - Did the surcigle up around the blanket and did more circles at a walk/trot. One little cow-kick at trt but no other reaction. Worked a bit on trhowing it up on her and rubbing her with it - Also chucked it on the ground and got her to walk over it without much fuss.

I tried Wildey's bridle on her just to see what size bit she will take - She accepted it really well, and once on didn't toss her head, just mouthed it furiously. I did a few more circles with the bridle on and then took it off - Came off with minimum fuss. Gave her a scratch and tied her up to twine on the side of the shed while I saddled up Buddy - She pulled back when I came out of the shed with a saddle blanket and broke the twine. dad got a stronger bit of twine and re-tied - However she pulled back again and broke it. So I tied her solid to the tree, and a few minutes later she pulled back and had a bit of a fight - Slipped the noseband of the halter off her nose but the poll piece held and she eventually stepped forward and released the pressure. Lesson 1 learnt! I'm thinking of getting a bicycle inner tube to tie her to just until I'm sure she won't pull back again. Not a habit I want to encourage.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks heaps for taking buddy for me! If u do need the bicycle inner tube i can get one for you. Anthony has heaps


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Really? That would be great if you could.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*10/12/2009*

I went and bought a bit and lip strap for latte today. I got her a fairly thin loose ring lozenge snaffle. I was planning on putting her bridle on with the halter over the top and ponying her off Bundy – but the weather foiled me! We decided not to ride, so I was just going to do some work with latte. It was really windy. Dad’s boss had put two TB mares/fillies in with Latte and Abbi – How considerate of him. They were absolutely bonkers – Running around like chickens with their heads cut off, and scaring the crap out of our two mares. Latte has a small nick on her fetlock I assume from running around. Catching her was a bit interesting – I think Abbi is the boss and both Abbi and the TB mares kept crowding her which was really freaking her out – I nearly got squashed a few times between catching her and the gate. She really was terrified of the TB’s – They only had to get within about 2 metres of her for her to freak out and try to run. I gave her a good rub to calm her down after we got out the gate – The wind wasn’t helping. 

After her pulling back yesterday I decided to try a neck rope – but with something thicker than a rope. I had an offer to borrow a similar system using a hessian bag off a friend, but in the meantime I made do. I found an old string girth that was quite short – Turned out it was just the right length to fit around her neck. So I clipped the lead rope to the buckles on the girth and then threaded it through the ring on the halter and tied her to the tree while I fiddled in the shed and gave her a brush. I think she may have learnt a lesson yesterday as she didn’t pull back – however she was very fidgety and looked like she might try to jump the tree at one point. She did calm down when I was grooming her and rubbing her neck/shoulder. She is just so jumpy/touchy – She needs so much handling.

The weather was getting worse so I scrapped the idea of putting the bridle on her – I just did some basic giving to pressure exercises and circling. She is VERY sensitive to pressure – She is fairly good with moving off a poke on the rump, but on the shoulder she flinches her skin and sometimes offers to rear – She hasn’t yet but the thought is there. She just has to get used to being poked and prodded all over – She does eventually understand stepping over, it just takes a little while. Back-up from pressure on the chest is good. She wasn’t as good at the circling today, but I think that was more the influence of the weather than her being naughty. She kept turning in to me and resisting when I sent her back out – I got a few good circles at trot either way and then just let her stand. By now the weather was atrocious – Blowing a gale and flapping the corrugated iron on the silo’s – She was bug-eyed and very nervous, running around and I was just focussing on not being run over and calming her a bit. She did calm when I rubbed her – She still needs to learn not to run me over even if it is scary. I settled her, did some backing up out of my space and let it end on that note.

I was really frustrated with the weather as I had been looking forward to a good session. I have the hessian neck rope now so will use that tomorrow. If the weather is better tomorrow then I’ll put the bridle on her and have a go at ponying… Wish us luck! Thankfully the mares will be gone tomorrow morning – I just hope both our mares will still be in one piece L


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Gee.... :S Whats the go with that?? im going out this afternoon, so i'll see you then.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Gah I know - I really dislike that man. They were really going bonkers - I thought they were going to try to jump the fence at one point. He's the one who told us to put them in there - And now he is complaining about it!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Sh**... what are we going to do about that??? Are ours ok??


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The other mares should have been picked up this morning. It's just frustrating - I would have rathered put our horses in the yard while they were in there but he didn't tell dad - Just put his in. They were ok last night - latte had a little cut on her fetlock but nothing major.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah.. that's what I was thinking as well. :S oh well, nothing we can do about it now.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like ya'll are making wonderful progress. She sounds like such a sweetie and a fast learner in spite of her sensitivity.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Yup, she seems to catch on to things pretty quickly. I think she is going to be a super smart and super cheeky pony - Which is both a good thing and a bad thing! Looking forward to heading out this afternoon, i'm very curious to see how she will pony.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

aww shes cute !


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

11/12/2009

Good afternoon with Latte today! She was good to catch - Still a little jumpy but getting better. I tied her using the hessian sack neck rope - As so:










She didn't try anything for the first while - I gave her a brush and picked up all her feet. A bit of kicking with the near hind but got over it quick. Went and caught the other two while Brooke watched her - She introduced to Bundy no problems. She watched while I saddled Bundy and Bam! Something triggered her and she had a go at pulling back. The neck band worked a treat - She didn't get free and stepped forward looking mildly sheepish!

I put her bridle on and adjusted it to fit. Bridle fit OK which was good - She was chewing it furiously again and I had to have it a bit tighter than I usually would so she couldn't get her tongue over it. I left her tied with the halter over the bridle while I fiddled and bridled Bundy. I then did some walk/trot circling and she was great again - Really good whoah.

I jumped on Bundy, warmed him up a bit and then Grabbed Latte off dad - Uh oh, apparently she has never ponied before! She planted those little feet and only followed with dad behind her. Dad went and got a lunge whip to help encourage from a safe distance - We circled for a while as it was easier to get her moving laterally rather than dragging her forward - She wasn't scared of the whip at all which was good. After about five minutes with dad's encouragement she was all good to go. Quick learner!

We headed off through the hayshed paddock, through the gate and into curse. She followed very well - And whoah was good also. Our first try at a trot saw her running in front and then spinning around - But after that she was an angelm trotting with Bund with no urging, keeping up at a good distance, and then stopping with Bund again with no urging. Very happy with her.

Ponying:



















After we got back I tied Bundy up and did a little more moving off pressure, and had a go at bending. She is going super at moving off pressure - Much less twitchiness and no thoughts of rearing. The bending was ok - She kept trying to back up but we got a little so I left it at that.

Ground work and Bending:



















She relaxed with the bit a lot by the time we got back. Was very hapy with this session - She was very relaxed when we finished and I gave her a good long scratch.

A cute one to finish:


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

ohhhh so cute!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

12/12/2009

A shorter session with Latte this afternoon. I went and caught her - Abbi came up and then Latte came up, which is good. I had heard she can be hard to catch, so i'm taking treats for a while. She's getting better with things going over her ears - She was throwing her head up a bit but improving.

Tied her to the tree with the hessian bag again - And yep she tested it again. She pulled a bit longer this time as if to see what happened - But it held and she stepped forward and chewed for a bit. Brushed her and picked up all her feet, no problems.

I bought her a new saddle blanket yesterday - Bright aqua :] I put that on her without much fuss and put the elastic surcingle on with a minimum of fidgeting. I put her bridle on - She is actually taking it very well, opening her mouth to take it after a second or two. I gave her some apple to chew on once I put it on - She still hasn't figured it out, she just moved it around her mouth for about 5 minutes then dropped it! 

I did some circling, good again, then took her for a walk past the shearing shed and over to one of the house, past numerous cars and a bus with a tarp over it. She was suprisingly good - Jumpy, but didn't freak at the tarp. The lady who lives there came to say Hi and her daughter (5yo) came running up and gave her a pat on the nose. We walked up closer to the house and watched **** have a jump on her trampoline. 

We then walked back and I had a go at putting a little pressure on the bit - She started gaping a bit but did yeild downard well, sideways not so well, and eventually got a step of backward. I might leave that for a few days so she is more used to it being in her mouth.

Tued her up again to un-tack and brush down - She was good and nice and relaxed. I let her go and she went to walk away - I grabbed her mane and mader her stand while I gave her a scratch - SHe then followed me as I walked to the gate.

She will be coming to Pony Club tomorrow - We will see how she goes!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

13/12/2009

Rally Day!

So today Latte came to her first rally day, which was also our clubs last rally day so christmas themed and just a fun day. She went well!

I went and caught her with no problems. I tied her up with the hessian bag and halter and gave her a quick brush - Put her saddle blanket and surcingle on and bridled her, then left her tied while I saddled Bundy up. The little ****** pulled back AGAIN! She still hasn't learnt. However, she pulled back around the tree and managed to slip the hessian bag AND the bridle off and get free, as well as losing a little hair off the side of her face. So then dad and I had to try and catch her - We eventually cornered her and I tied her back up. 

Ponied her up to PC -We had to get over the bridge - Which is horrible, wooden slats that are loose and move underfoot and gaps and just not a good thing. I led her over and she was actually pretty good considering - A bit of jumping around but didn't run me over. She was good the rest of the way up to PC. 

Once we got there I turned her out in the round yard with her bridle on with Pepper while I rode Bundy in the stockmans challenge. Once i'd finished, I got Latte out and decided to put a saddle on her for the first time. She was fine to sit it on - But the girth on it was too short. I borrowed a longer girth and dad held her whiel I did it up loosely. I walked and trotted her on the circle and she really didn't mind it much - A little head screwing and back humping on one rein but no actual bucking or crow hopping. I gradually tightened the girth throughout the morning until it was pretty tight.

I took her around the challenge course on foot - Opening a gate, figure 8 through barrels, sidepassing along a pole, a bridge - We got a foot on so I left it at that - Walking through a chute made of poles - Stopping next to a stop sign - checking out a tractor tyre - Over a small jump - and finished. She was really good and nothing really stressed her out. I took her for a trot ponied off Bundy and then stood watching with her for a bit longer - Then put her away for lunch.

After lunch I saddled her up again - She was better this time and didn't fidget as much. We were playing fun games in the arvo so I did them on foot with her. We did a few games - One carrying a bucket of water - One carrying a polox racquet and ball - And then played a one on one game of pillow polo with one of the led kids. She was really good - Trotting along behind me and walking over the jump. 

We sticked her in the wash bay afterwards - She comes to 13.3h, about what I guessed. I took her up for a drink and decided to have a go at hosing her as she was a bit sweaty... Not a fan! After a few circles she stood with her back humped and let me run it over her back, and then tried to roll for the next ten minutes :] I ponied her home off Bundy - She was pretty good. Bridge was a bit iffy again but I don't blame her! She tied up ok and I brushed her down and let her go.

So, first rally day was a pretty good success!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*15/12/2009*

Brooke was saddling Abbi up when I got out there this afternoon. I went and caught Latte – She has been really good to catch so far, of course I’ve been bringing treats, but I make sure she comes up to me and I give her a rub before I let her have a treat. Brooke had left the shed by the time I got there. I decided not to tie her up today because it was really hot and I couldn’t be bothered putting the hessian neck rope on her, too fiddly! So I held her while I went in and out of the shed, and she was very good. I gave her a quick brush and then saddled her up – She hardly fidgeted and wasn’t annoyed by the saddle pad, saddle or girth today. She is starting to learn to stand still while I fiddle around her. The saddle had stirrups on for the first time today, and I put reins on the bridle but kept the rope halter and lead as well. 

I took her over to the sheep yards where Brooke was riding Abbi – I wanted to use the fences to help restrict her movement while I had a go at teaching her to yield to the bit. I walked her into a corner and stood on her only free side and opened the rein to try and get her to yield to the side – She fought a lot but I kept the pressure consistent no matter how she fought and eventually she gave a tiny yield – So she got a rub. I did this once or twice on both sides – She started getting agitated so I did some circling – Brooke had left the yard by now. With Abbi gone and the other horses standing at the gate she was very unfocussed – Rushing half her circle and stopping on the other. I got a few decent circles with persistence and then took her back near the shed where she is comfortable. 

I had another go at yielding to the bit using a different method – Instead of asking her to yield toward me, I stood on her left side and with my arm over her back, picked up the right rein and asked her to yield right. She still fought a lot – But having me on one side and the rein on the other worked better than the fence – She eventually gave all the way around to her shoulder – BIG rubs! I did this maybe three times on each side with lots of praise and rubbing in between – She was getting it quicker by the last goes, but still fighting the initial pressure. She’ll get there.

Today I also tried a few other new things – I let the stirrups down for a while so they banged against her sides – She didn’t react, which is good. I also climbed on the gate and put some weight in the saddle – Again she just stood. Back near the shed I put my foot in each stirrup and jumped up and down putting some weight on the saddle – Once again she just stood, flickering her ears. Here’s hoping that getting on won’t be a big deal! I think that for the first few rides I’ll keep the rope halter on over the bridle – And use the halter to cue stops and turns. She understands the halter a lot better and without fight – I’ll start using the bit once she is used to me on her back.

I have our PC Zone AGM tomorrow night – So it will be the first day since I got her I won’t be able to handle her. If I have time I might go out quickly and just bring her in and groom her.

Some photos to finish - I finally put her new browband on the bridle. She looks so cute!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

So Latte had two days off - I had our PC Zone AGM and other things I had to do - Like actually see my boy :] I am finally finished work for Christmas, so we are back into the swing of things now.

18/12/2009

Meg and I helped Dad get a bull out on Bundy and Pepper. I hosed Bundy off and put him away, then went and caught Latte. She was good to catch - Even though I forgot to bring carrots! I gave her a rub before I out her halter on. She *really* loves a head rub - Makes it a great reward! It was really hot and I couldn't be bothered changing halters to tie her in the hessian neck rope - Plus standing ground tied is another skill she can learn :]

I gave her a good brush as she was a bit dirty for the first time - Maybe I have found the horsey myth - A grey that isn't always dirty! Although she still has just enough chestnut left in her coat that dirt blends very well, lol. I saddled and bridled her - She stood really well, even when I did the girth up. I think this is the first time she didn't take a step. She took a bit longer to open her mouth for the bit though. I ran through the moving off pressure we've been doing - She was a bit slow on the backing up, but generally ok.

I went into the circling we have been doing - She much prefers the right rein to the left. She moves off with just a point to the right rein, but needs encouragement with movement of my body for the left - And today she kept turning and going the other way instead of walking in when I said whoah. I got aggresive in my body language when she did this - She knows the exercize. She got a bit uppity - Cantering on the small circle, ears back, crow hopping a little. However, as soon as I drove her the correct way, I stood neutral and she brought herself back to a trot. She eventually got the whoah without turning the other way, so I gave her a rub and left it at that.

Next up was yeilding to the bit. She was 10X better than the other day, I was very impressed! It only took a few seconds of bracing before she yeiled her head around to the side today - Last time it was fighting and walking in circles. She is also backing off the bit, lowering her head and vertically flexing - Not perfectly, with some mouthing, but easily enough for this stage.

I had been gradually tightening her girth throughout the session - It was time to put soem weight on her. I got Meg to hold one stirrup and me the other and we leant on them - No reaction. I took her over to a plaque in the ground and stood up on it - She wasn't a fan of the new, tall me! I spent some time rubbing her from up high - She settled. I asked Meg to yeild her bum over so I could lean on the saddle - Didn't really work as Meg was too timid and ran away when she twitched her butt, sure she was going to get kicked! So I hopped off and did some more yielding and got her in the right spot, then got up again. I rubbed over her neck and her butt - She was a bit twitchy but not too bad. I leant over the saddle and again a bit twitchy but not too bad. Back on the ground I got Meg to hold the other stirrup and I put my foot in - I actually put my whole weight on the saddle not touching the ground - She didn't react. I think i'll get on her soon - She really isn't stressed by weight in the saddle or the tighter girth any more. She hasn't bucked at all through the process - She humped her back and pinned her ears once, the first time she wore the saddle, but that was it. I'm hoping it continues that way when I start riding her!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW! How exciting! Good job


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like everything is going great, Congrats!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

19/12/2009

Short entry - Much of the same, moving off pressure, and circling, and weight in the stirrups. She was naughty on the circles - Kept trying to go the other way but we got some good whoahs so left it at that.

22/12/2009

First ride!

I decided that if she was in a good mood, I would get on today. I have been putting weight in the stirrups and she doesn't react - And she is quiet with everything I do with her now.

We went and caught Latte and Rummy (Sam was out as well) and when Dad heard that I would be getting on he hung around as well. They were down the back corner of the paddock but both Rummy and Latte were good to catch. We brought them back to the shed to saddle up. I got dad to hold Latte while I tried a different saddle on her - Wildey's wintec. It fitted well and the girth fitted, thankfully. I saddled ehr up and put her bridle on - She was good, standing still for the whole thing. She lifted her head a bit when I put the bridle on but nothing too bad. 

I took her over and did our usual - Moving off pressure - good - and circling. She was better today than she had been in the last few times - She only once tried to go the other way and didn't take much correction - whoahs were good. I tightened the girth and put weight in thr stirrups - Good. I yielded her head to both sides and down with the bit - Good again. Time to get on!

I got dad to hold her for me and I got on slowly. She tensed a little when I sat in the saddle, but I gave her a good rub on her neck and talked to her and she settled. We stood for about 5 minutes, taking photos and taking stock. I asked her to yield her head to each side with the bit the same as we do on the ground - She actually did it very well.

I asked her to walk forward - She took about three steps and humped her back up - I just let her stand and relax, which she did. I then got dad to lead me around and we walked around the silos. She was doing the drunk walk - Trying to figure out how to carry the weight, but not too tense or cranky. Dad let go of the lead so we were just following. I got a few stops with the haler and voice - Nice and responsive. I also asked for a back up and got a few steps - Again with the halter. She was actually understanding steering a bit as well. I walked her until she stopped feeling so drunk and then stopped her and got off - First ride went well!

I took her back, unsaddled, gave her a good brush, a scratch and some carrots. We wandered around following Sam and Rummy for a while and then put her away wth a scratch to say goodbye.

I was very happy with her! Nice and relaxed - Only a few steps of humpy back.

I'm not one for lovey dovey talk, and magical connections with horses - But apart from Wildey, I have really felt a good bond developing with Latte, that I don't have with most other horses. I really like her personality - And we kind of just 'click'. She seems really happy to just be around me - Not patting or talking, but just both of us there and being companions. I like it :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Pics tomorrow when my computer cooperates!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WooHoo. Sounds like the first ride went awesome. I can't wait for pix. Gotta love the drunk greenie walk.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, here are the pics, finally!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats, by the way. Love the saddle blanket  How'd your second ride go? As well?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, really well. I'll write up the entry tomorrow morning!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she is doing great!! Looks like an old pro already. She appears so relaxed in those pix and you look great on her. Keep up the good work .


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ She has been very relaxed! She humped her back for the first few steps - But nothing came of it and since then she has been perfect. Touch wood!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay - new update.

23/12/2009

Sam and I went out - It was only a quick ride, we only had about an hour to spend out there. Sam didn't ride, but washed Rummy's tail and I had a short ride on Latte. I did the usual to start - Circling and moving off pressure and yielding to the bit. She had a bit more attitude today - But still did everything I asked. She wouldn't stand still to do the girth up or get on though - I got Sam to come hold her for me. 

I flexed her laterally both ways and then asked for forward - Reluctant few steps. I got Sam to lead her forward when I asked and she got the hang of it - I got some good forward, stopping, and backing up without having to follow Sam. No humping today, which was good. 

Left it at that, short and sweet.

24/12/2009

Again, just a short one as it was blowing a gale. I had planned to go out into a big paddock today but wrote that off as a bad idea - Too windy. Dad hung around to help so he held her for me while I saddled her up - She was good and stood well. 

Did the usual stuff - She was a bit flighty on the circles because of the wind, so I kept the trot down to one lap and she did well. I got dad to hold her while I got on - She doesn't like when my foot brushes her shoulder but apart from that she stood well. I sat and gave her a rub and let her settle for a while. I flexed her head bot ways laterally - Pretty good. Resisted a little to the left but got it.

I asked for forward - Much better today. I even used a little leg and her back humped a little but no other reaction. I did some walking and stopping and then followed Brooke and Abbi in a few circles around the silos - With some steering, stops and backing up thrown in. She was very good - Even understanding steering very well.

I'll hopefully get her out into the big paddock in the next day or two if the wind lets down and it doesn't rain!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

How exciting, glad to hear your improvment


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like everything is going great, congrats on everything going so good.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

**cough* update *cough**


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry guys - There will be no updates for about a week. It has been raining cats and dogs here for the last few days, and i'm headed off to the coast tomorrow for new years. I'm back on Saturday and will be taking Latte with me to house sit - So there will be lots of updates then, twice daily rides :]

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Alright the rain is a good excuse, you can't do anything about it. The trip to the coast ie the beach is not good, but have fun.:lol:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ I know, I feel slightly guilty :]

But everyone I can ride with has gone away, and I don't really want to be riding her without anyone there, in case something happens. So I figure I might as well have a holiday too :]


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I understand than and I would do the same thing. Have fun!!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*slaps self on wrist* - Yep, I’ve been super lazy about updating this journal. Sorry!

Ok, so brief outline of what’s been happening. I didn’t get as much done with Latte over the holidays as I was hoping – I should have known! I really only worked with her for a week out at Murrumbateman since my last update. We took her and Rummy out.

3/1/2010 – 8/1/2010

They both loaded pretty badly – Rummy was being disrespectful and chargy, so he got in a bit of trouble. We had to use the butt-rope on him in the end. Latte was being attentive and well-behaved, but she decided she would only go on one foot at a time and have about 5 minutes of investigating between each step!

We rode nearly every day out there, either early in the morning or late in the evening. I think Latte decided it was time to test some boundaries. The first two days she decided she didn’t want to go forward and we played statues! No amount of urging on my part got any reaction, so we ponied her off Rummy. With her game of Statues defeated, she next tried being a b*tch. Every time I asked for forward she pinned her ears, shook her head, cow kicked, and hopped her front end around, but no forward. Sometimes she tried backwards. I quietly persisted and growled at her when she was being cranky – I checked for pain anywhere and nope, just her testing – and we got through that as well. However that left us with only 1 or 2 good rides before we left, and it was super windy so I kept it at a walk and just worked on our forward cue and steering. She also decided she wasn’t a fan of when I get on – She hates it when my toe brushes her elbow when I put my foot in the stirrup. So we did a lot of repetitions of that – With me looking like an idiot hopping across the paddock after my horse with one foot in the stirrup :] She soon learnt that sideways won’t get me to go away.

While we were out there we also did a session on float loading. She wasn’t ‘bad’ to load, just hesitant and slooooooow. The first time it took about half an hour to get her all the way on – It took a lot of encouragement to get those back feet on the ramp. Once on I gave her some of the carrot hidden in my pants and shut the divider – I stood with her giving scratches until she settled. She travels the whole time with her head down on the ground – From being in there with her I actually think she is trying to duck out under the dividers. We then backed out calmly, which was an improvement. We repeated a LOT of times, with me giving her less time between requests. She ran back a couple of times, but I brought her right back to where she started. By the end of the session we were almost walking straight in – With just a little pause before those back feet hit the ramp. They both loaded really well to take them home.

She then had another week off while I did the dutiful girlfriend thing and took the boy to Sydney. I also had to get Bundy fit and ready for a Campdraft on the weekend just gone so Latte got a good rest.

17/1/2010

We got back from the Campdraft on Saturday night, so I went out and rode Latte on Sunday afternoon. Brooke was there riding Abbi and Meg was there to ride Bundy. It was really windy so I was expecting some hi-jinks. Instead of tying her to the tree I wrapped her lead around it a few times so it still gave her resistance if she pulled but it also had some give, not just a solid barrier. She pulled a small amount a few times but seems to like the new arrangement and moved forward without getting loose. 

I saddled her up – She is going really well with saddling. She stands there like a trooper – Does a little cranky face when I do the girth up but that’s all. She has stopped tossing her head when I put the bridle on, we are now just working on getting her to open her mouth without me having to stick a finger in. 

I did the usual circles with her – She was good one way but kept breaking into canter in one spot the other way. I persisted until we got one calm, trot only circle and left it at that. I flexed her both ways laterally and then got dad to come hold her while I got on – She is still testing out how far she can push it when I’m getting on. Nothing major, just fidgeting. She settled soon enough with dad holding her and on I jumped. 

We headed out past the tack shed where something spooked her – She bunny hopped forward and scooted her butt under her like something had grabbed her back legs. I stood her still to relax and then she walked off fine. I was very happy – She didn’t try to take off, just hopped forward like she was stung and then was happy to stop and think about it.

We headed out into a large paddock that isn’t as windy – Her first time out of her comfort zone. She loved it! We were following Abbi and Bundy, and she was walking out on a loose rein, lovely and forward and looking all around. We practiced steering through thistles and around cow pats – She is getting there, though is still resistant when she decides she would rather go her own way.

We walked the whole length of the paddock then turned back to walk back along it. She was so relaxed and forward. So… We tried a trot. She took a few seconds to understand what I was asking, but once she did she just moved into this lovely, free, swinging trot, nice and relaxed, no humping or head tossing – Like an old pro! We just did a few steps and then dropped back to walk. I did it a couple more times, just a few steps. Once she figured out she could trot, she wanted to so it all the time :] No jigging, just eager to go forward which is exactly what I like.

So we left it at that – Went back and unsaddled, lots of scratches and back to the paddock.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*slaps self on wrist* - Yep, I’ve been super lazy about updating this journal. Sorry!

Ok, so brief outline of what’s been happening. I didn’t get as much done with Latte over the holidays as I was hoping – I should have known! I really only worked with her for a week out at Murrumbateman since my last update. We took her and Rummy out.

3/1/2010 – 8/1/2010

They both loaded pretty badly – Rummy was being disrespectful and chargy, so he got in a bit of trouble. We had to use the butt-rope on him in the end. Latte was being attentive and well-behaved, but she decided she would only go on one foot at a time and have about 5 minutes of investigating between each step!

We rode nearly every day out there, either early in the morning or late in the evening. I think Latte decided it was time to test some boundaries. The first two days she decided she didn’t want to go forward and we played statues! No amount of urging on my part got any reaction, so we ponied her off Rummy. With her game of Statues defeated, she next tried being a b*tch. Every time I asked for forward she pinned her ears, shook her head, cow kicked, and hopped her front end around, but no forward. Sometimes she tried backwards. I quietly persisted and growled at her when she was being cranky – I checked for pain anywhere and nope, just her testing – and we got through that as well. However that left us with only 1 or 2 good rides before we left, and it was super windy so I kept it at a walk and just worked on our forward cue and steering. She also decided she wasn’t a fan of when I get on – She hates it when my toe brushes her elbow when I put my foot in the stirrup. So we did a lot of repetitions of that – With me looking like an idiot hopping across the paddock after my horse with one foot in the stirrup :] She soon learnt that sideways won’t get me to go away.

While we were out there we also did a session on float loading. She wasn’t ‘bad’ to load, just hesitant and slooooooow. The first time it took about half an hour to get her all the way on – It took a lot of encouragement to get those back feet on the ramp. Once on I gave her some of the carrot hidden in my pants and shut the divider – I stood with her giving scratches until she settled. She travels the whole time with her head down on the ground – From being in there with her I actually think she is trying to duck out under the dividers. We then backed out calmly, which was an improvement. We repeated a LOT of times, with me giving her less time between requests. She ran back a couple of times, but I brought her right back to where she started. By the end of the session we were almost walking straight in – With just a little pause before those back feet hit the ramp. They both loaded really well to take them home.

She then had another week off while I did the dutiful girlfriend thing and took the boy to Sydney. I also had to get Bundy fit and ready for a Campdraft on the weekend just gone so Latte got a good rest.

17/1/2010

We got back from the Campdraft on Saturday night, so I went out and rode Latte on Sunday afternoon. Brooke was there riding Abbi and Meg was there to ride Bundy. It was really windy so I was expecting some hi-jinks. Instead of tying her to the tree I wrapped her lead around it a few times so it still gave her resistance if she pulled but it also had some give, not just a solid barrier. She pulled a small amount a few times but seems to like the new arrangement and moved forward without getting loose. 

I saddled her up – She is going really well with saddling. She stands there like a trooper – Does a little cranky face when I do the girth up but that’s all. She has stopped tossing her head when I put the bridle on, we are now just working on getting her to open her mouth without me having to stick a finger in. 

I did the usual circles with her – She was good one way but kept breaking into canter in one spot the other way. I persisted until we got one calm, trot only circle and left it at that. I flexed her both ways laterally and then got dad to come hold her while I got on – She is still testing out how far she can push it when I’m getting on. Nothing major, just fidgeting. She settled soon enough with dad holding her and on I jumped. 

We headed out past the tack shed where something spooked her – She bunny hopped forward and scooted her butt under her like something had grabbed her back legs. I stood her still to relax and then she walked off fine. I was very happy – She didn’t try to take off, just hopped forward like she was stung and then was happy to stop and think about it.

We headed out into a large paddock that isn’t as windy – Her first time out of her comfort zone. She loved it! We were following Abbi and Bundy, and she was walking out on a loose rein, lovely and forward and looking all around. We practiced steering through thistles and around cow pats – She is getting there, though is still resistant when she decides she would rather go her own way.

We walked the whole length of the paddock then turned back to walk back along it. She was so relaxed and forward. So… We tried a trot. She took a few seconds to understand what I was asking, but once she did she just moved into this lovely, free, swinging trot, nice and relaxed, no humping or head tossing – Like an old pro! We just did a few steps and then dropped back to walk. I did it a couple more times, just a few steps. Once she figured out she could trot, she wanted to so it all the time :] No jigging, just eager to go forward which is exactly what I like.

So we left it at that – Went back and unsaddled, lots of scratches and back to the paddock.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I love your journal and can't wait for more updates and pictures!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's awesome, great job on keeping her on track. I always enjoy your updates.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

There's another one to come from our ride yesterday, and then i'm riding tonight - But i'm all typed out atm!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, you motivated me to go write the outstanding entry :]

18/1/2010

Not as windy today – Thank god! I brought her in and wrapped her lead around the tree the same as yesterday – She had a bigger pull back today but it worked well – Gave her some resistance and she stopped before she got loose. I think this is working much better than the ‘let her fight it out’ method. Saddled her up and put her bridle on – It was the best she’s been with bridling, no head movement at all, but I did still have to stick a finger in her gob. ­

Today was the first time I’ve gotten on her without any preliminary work – No circling etc. I just walked her around while I tightened her girth and then got dad to hold her again while I got on. She was much better with getting on today – Still a little fidgety but not as cranky. 

We went a different way today. Past more obstacles – The shearing shed, yards and tank on the way out the gate. We headed out through the hayshed paddock and out into curse. Curse is a fairly long paddock – We walked and trotted along it. The periods of trot were longer today – we did one about 50m long and she was still really good. Nice and forward and doesn’t feel wobbly at all. Then out another gate into tank. There were a few dead trees on the ground in tank that she didn’t like – But hardly any reaction, just veered a little wider as we went past. I think she has a really good head on her shoulders, and is more inclined to think things through rather than just reacting – Which is great! A few more little trots and then we just stood and relaxed while the other two did some circles. I didn’t want to ride her through mares and foals just yet so we turned around and went back the way we came.

Another short trot or two in curse – there were a few moments when I think she was contemplating doing something naughty – Stretching her head to the ground and just feeling a little iffy – but each time she thought better of it, which again is really good. We just walked the rest of the way through hayshed and back to the tack shed. Unsaddled, gave her a brush and a handful of Copra as a little reward.

I’m hoping to take her for a ride off the property on the coming weekend to ride with a friend who also has a green arab mare – We will have my cousin on Bundy as well so we will have a steady horse to be a good influence.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

19/01/2010

Just a short entry.

Went for a ride with Meg and Brooke - She was much better with me mounting. Rode out into curse and back - Did some longer trots again and no dramas.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice to hear that all is still going well! You have given me encouragement that I should have no problem (crossing fingers) to gentle/break (whichever term you want to call it) the 8 yr old mare I'm getting. She's been a broodmare, but I figured the same training technique I am using for Lillie should work for an older horse. (may take a little longer, but I'm ok with that.) 

Can't wait to see more pictures and keep the updates coming!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

20/01/2010

I didn't ride today, but brought her with me while we went and sussed out the creek.

Before heading down to the creek, Brooke holding:










Where we keep our horses, there are oly two options to ride off the property. One is the bridge - wooden slats with gaps the horse can see down, that rattles, and three planks on one end have a loose end so they rock back and forth when they stand on them. Not so bad on horses who have been doing it for a while - But very dangerous with first time horses and nevrous riders/leaders. It also gets frosty in winter and slippery - I nearly went off the edge once.

So two is the creek that the bridge goes over. We used to have an ok crossing - Down a steep bank, across a small amount of water (sand, not muddy) and then up the bank on the other side. However, we had a big storm and a tree fell down blocking our way up the bank on the other side. So we went to investigate any new ways across.

She was really good going down the first bank - Just followed me down on a loose lead and stood trembling a little at the bottom. Just a note - It has big willow trees and an old, broken cement bridge, and now a big fallen tree on one side, so it is a very claustrophobic space. 

Now that the tree has fallen we have to go down the bank, veer right, and cross a fairly deep and muddy part of water before going up the other bank. Sam was on Pepper who went through without much urging. Brooke was next on Abbi - She was less keen! She eventually went over but at one point she started to paw the ground and spray mud - She turned my grey into an appy!





































My poor pony! :]

Well, I tried for a while to get her through the water but she was genuinly terrified and it wasn't going to happen. So I took her to where we used to cross and the water was just a trickle on the surface - The others went up the other bank where she could see them. She was so scared! She was huffin in the dirt and shaking and leaning back, but she eventually took a giant leap over to where I was, where I promptly gave her carrots, scratches and lots of nice words. We did the same on the way back over, and that was her ordeal over :] I actually think she will be a horse who is much better on the bridge than the creek.

After her ordeal:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, poor girl. That water can be a really scary thing for a lot of green horses. Sounds like you handled it well.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! She really does have an aversion to water - About the only thing she has been less than rational about so far. She won't step in the dam, and is only slowly getting used to hosing. She'll get there :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

So it seems Miss Latte has heard me saying how well she’s going and decided to throw a spanner in the works!

22/01/2010

Went out to ride with Sam and Rummy. Saddled her up and walked her around tightening the girth. I was feeling lazy today so decided to give her a lesson regarding mounting blocks – In this case two tyres stacked on top of each other. She was fairly good. I got on and sat there for a little while as usual, did our lateral flexion and some back up. She was very humpy in the back today so I let her stand for a while to relax. We had decided to take her somewhere new – Over the bridge and out into the front paddock. She had been ponied out there before but not ridden.

So we headed toward the filled in cattle grid that leads out that way. She spooked at something on the ground so I let her stand for a minute and relax before asking her to walk on again (as I usually do). Well – When I asked her to walk on she jumped about 2 foot straight up in the air and scooted sideways – Was definitely not expecting this and ended up in the dirt! I was ok – Had a pretty nasty graze on my elbow and a sore hip but nothing bad. I don’t think she ran as the other girls caught her with no issues. I lay on the ground for a few minutes as I was in a bit of shock. Boy do I hate falling off! Then I got up, washed my elbow and grabbed Latte. I brought her over and did some circles in the area she spooked. I jumped back on and tried to go that way again but she was in a spooky mood now and there was no way she was going over that cattle grid! I persisted for a while, got some good forward steps and left it at that. We decided to just ride in hayshed paddock which was familiar.

The rest of the ride was ok – She was in the spookiest mood I have seen her, and was getting very impatient if we did something she didn’t like. We did one lap and she was relatively relaxed. She did the jump & spook once more, but I was more alert this time and stayed on fine. So we left it at that – Her mood meant we wouldn’t get any good work done so having her relatively relaxed was as good a place to finish as any.

I took a few days off riding as my elbow was really sore. Is getting there slowly but is now starting to itch like mad!

26/01/2010

Australia Day! We had a lovely picnic at the lake with a few riding friends and all the dogs.

We went out to ride a bit later in the arvo. It was Brooke, Sam and I from our place and Laura was riding over to meet us. Sam had caught Latte for me so I gave her a quick brush and saddled her up. She bridled really well – First time in a while that I haven’t had to stick a finger in her lips. I also put a noseband on her for the first time. She looked sooo cute!

I did a few circles with her today to see what kind of mood she was in – She seemed fairly calm and happy to listen. I gradually tightened the girth and did some lateral flexion and backing up from the ground. I then hopped up – Again she was the best she has been in a while to get on. No cranky faces, ears back a little, and no threatening to bite. Sat on her standing for a while as usual and did our flexion and backing up. We did a bit of walking forward which was pretty good, and then just stood and waited for the other girls to get ready. Lynda was watching as she had brought Brooke out (Lynda is Laura’s mum, a good friend and chief instructor at our PC. She used to breed Arabs). This was the first time she had seen me on Latte. She gave her lots of scratches while the others got ready and Laura arrived. There was lots of squealing when Latte met Laura’s mare, Crystal – Definitely not friends! I think Lynda was a bit worried for me after hearing of my fall – And boy did Latte give her cause to worry today! 

I don’t know if it was having more horses around, having the noseband on, or she was just in a mood, but she was a terror. We set off along the road past the shearing shed and out into hayshed – She was trying to get faster, and when I checked her she would toss her head and hop her front end. When we got out into hayshed she tried even harder to get faster, and when I checked her she stopped and starting backing up, spinning little circles, tossing her head, doing little pigroots – Just generally being a b*tch! Then when I got her to stand, I would ask her to walk and she would hop her front end toss her head, and spin again. She doesn’t get leg enough yet for me to just boot her in the gut like I normally would when they play silly ******, so I growled in the appropriate places, pulled her head up when needed, and quietly persisted. When she stood quietly I gave lots of pats and scratches. After about 5 minutes we got a good stand and then I asked her to walk forward we got it with minimum of fuss. She settled down a fair bit after this – We got out of hayshed, rode through curse and into tank, up to the top of the hill in tank and then back down through the mares and foals and back to the shed. We stuck close to Brooke’s horse, Abbi, her best friend, which helped a lot with keeping her relaxed. We got two trots with no mishap. It actually turned into her longest and hardest ride – A few hills and rocky ground so she actually had to concentrate. 

I unsaddled and she was the sweatiest she has been yet, so I gave her a hose (she is much better – Hosed her whole saddle area without too much fuss) and put her back. 

*

So – I won’t get the chance to rider her much this week as I have a Campdraft on Saturday and a show on Sunday for Bundy. But next week we will get back into it and hopefully do some longer rides to tire her out. We are planning on getting out chiropractor out soon and I’ll get him to give her a once over to make sure she isn’t sore anywhere. Hopefully she will soon realise tantrums won’t gain her anything and quit!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

How's the training going with Latte?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Have been super busy showing my big guy - So haven't ridden since the last posts. We had one tying up lesson - She did very well and din't pull back once in some very yucky weather - And today I ponied her beside Bundy on our ride. She had her first canter while ponying and was great! Also walked over some logs. I accidentally dropped her lead (Oops!) but she showed her good nature by not running from the dragging rope and stopping while I manouvered over and grabbed it!

Will hopefully ride Friday, Saturday, then take her up to PC and ride there on Sunday - Updates to come!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

12/02/2010

Phew, today was an interesting afternoon!

I saddled Latte and put the new Myler bit I bought on her. She seemed to like it. She was tied up while I adjusted the bit and a car went past on one side and a motobike with a trailer on the other - She absolutely freked out, dad held on to her but she was shaking etc. She settled and I asked dad to hold her while I went and got my helmet. She spooked at something else and ran bac - Dad couldn't hold her so let go - Luckily she stood on her rein and stopped so I garbbed her. 

After that she freaked out whenever dad even got close (He has a bad habit of patting really hard - more like hitting - and talking really loud - I think in order to 'desensitize' but in Latte's case it was just blowing her mind) and was flinching everytime he touched her. It was crazy - I really think she may have had a bad experience with men. I did some circles with her with dad on one side, she was squeezing past and running through, but eventually she settled a bit. So I hopped on up and followed Sam and a friend with Rummy and Pepper out into hayshed paddock.

She felt very opinionated but didn't do anything bad. We did one and a half laps at a walk and a trot and then stopped for a break by the fence with 8 or so racehorses on the other side. Well - Luckily I was standing with one handful of mane and the other on the reins - Pepper touched the electric fence and all the horses scattered. She humped her back and was hopping down the hill but I pulled her up and let her stand for a bit. She settled and we went on again - She didn't want to leave the racehorses so I got tough and gave her a whop with the leadrope I brought just in case - She eventually settled and followed the others. 

THEN - On the way out there are new feed containers dad built for his boss - Big boxes made out of sleepers. Rummy was sniffing one and Latte was giving a wide berth when Rummy bumped it and made a noise - Latte scooted sideways about 12 foot! She didn't unseat me though and stopped and settled fairly well.

Apart from those incidents she was goos - We did some good trot work and she was happy to head out in front. (YAY). She is tying up really well and I think is over the pulling back thing. I hosed her and she stood really well - Still scrunched up but didn't try and move.

So now my dad is convinced she is a loony, lol!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, sounds like you have your hands full there, Wild_Spot. And it sounds like that is something to work on: Latte and your dad. best of luck to you.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Date not remembered :]*

I ponied Latte out on a big trail ride today, off Bundy. There was also Sam on Rummy and Brooke on Abbi. She was very good - Walk, trot and canter, nice and calm. She spooked a few times but they were genuinly scary things, like a sewerage treatment plant :]

She also put a foot in water for the first time since I've had her - We had 5 and a half inches of rain in one weekend a few days before so there were lots of puddles. I gave her all the lead and tok Bundy through them first and she actually came with little urging - The first few she jumped and banged into Bundy (God bless tolerant horses!) but by the end she was splashing through begrudgingly.

23/02/2010

First canter!

Of course I didn't get photos of it :]

Just me and Latte and meg on Bundy. This was one of the longer rides i've done on her. We rode out through the hayshed paddock, through curse and tank with bits of trotting and then went into airstrip (long and flat) paddock for the first time. We trotted the whole length nonstop, had a walk at the other end, then trotted the whole length back. She was a bit puffed but very well behaved.

We alternated between walk/trot back through tank, and then in curse I decided to let her drop back a bit then see what she would do - She had been really solid the whole ride. So I grabbed a hunk of mane to help resist checking her up and let her stretch out - She popped into canter and did about 2/3 strides before coming back to trot. I brought her back to walk, gave a huge pat, and let her have a loose rein.

On the last hill in curse I did the same, put her in trot, grabbed some mane to stay off her mouth, and let her pick her pace. She was lovely! popped into the same lovely, slow, smooth, eager canter for about 5/6/7 strides up the hill, then dropped back to trot with no fuss. We just walked the rest of the way home - very happy mum!

Some pics:



















^ That won't rotate no matter how hard I try! Argh!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's looking good!! Congrats on the progress!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You are making great progress with her. Keep up the good work.  Can't wait for more pix.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! I wish i didn't have so many shows coming up for Bundy - I feel bad that i'm not doing more with her! I don't think she minds though :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Last week sometime*

Sigh. She's sore somewhere - She felt a little funny at the trot last ride, so I gave her a few days off, but when I took her out today she started off the same, and gradually got worse. We did some walking, trotting, and some more cantering (no issues again) but she was feeling very off so I jumped off and jogged her home. She doesn't feel outright lame, but just off somewhere. I felt all her legs and feet and there are no cuts or heat anywhere - So I will call the chiro and get him to have a look, I have been meaning to anyway to give her a once over.

Will update when he comes!

Oh, and we moved paddocks to dad could spray theirs - She is FAAAAAT. ****. She was looking really good and now she is a porker again! Ah well.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*6/3/2010*

We have our gymkhana on tomorrow, so spent all day setting up. We decided to ride the horses over tonight so we don't have to in the morning. I decided to bring Latte up just to watch and experience the 'atmosphere' - I.e. lots of horses and kinds and scary things like tents and PA systems :]

It has been raining a lot, so there are puddles everywhere. I ponied her up off Bundy and she was good - All the puddles everywhere are a great opportunity to work on her water phobia - She is getting better. She doesn't crash into Bundy in her haste to get away now, she just jumps/runs across then stops and huffs a bit :]

It was really hot and humid, so the little fatty was sweating after the 15 minute ride up - i decided to hose her in the washbay. She has never been in the washbay (concrete floor) and is still skittish about being hosed, but she was pretty good. I've moved up to spraying her from a step or two away - She was very fidgety, but came backt o me well when I asked and didn't crowd me. We let them into the arena to roll afterwards, and then out into the paddock for the night.

*7/3/2010*

Gymkhana day! We got there at 7am to set up and get ready. We put the four horses (Bundy, Latte, Rummy and Abbi) into the roundyard so they were out of the way. Sam and I did registratons, which meant we were horrible late for our rider class, which was first. We were rushing to get saddled, when lo and behold, a little grey pony appears loose running through all the horses! Latte was the last horse in the roundyard so was pacing, and the little devil rolled under the rail of the roundyard and came to find Bundy! So I had to go catch her, give her to dad, jump on and race out to the ring as they were calling us over the PA.

So dad took her up to the day yards (Two metal rails and the gate is two chains, one about knee height, one about chest height) - He tied the leadrope across the gate as well. Latte and another big, red, young QH were the only horses left in the yards.

So I was in the line up in my riderclass waiting for our workout, with zero warmup, when I look over and hey! Devil pony is out AGAIN! I keep forgetting that she is an escape artist :[

She escaped without budging anything, and the big red horse pushed the chains so hard they broke. The big red horse was going ballistic - they were in a rectangle paddock that was adjoining the marshalling area. Red horse was galloping back and forth, bucking, calling, and kicking out. He kicked Latte on her off hind, drew blood but not much. I was in my ring and couldn't do anything, so brooke took Abbi in there (Abbi and Latte are really close) and Latte went and cuddled up to Abbi as if she was trying to hide from the red horse! So Latte and Abbi stood and watched as red horse gave his handlers a merry chase, and finally he was caught. Dad caught Latte again and held onto her until I came out of my class.

She was very stressed after the red horse incident so I decided to stop riding for the day and leave Bundy with her - So I went and helped out for the day, which actually wasn't too bad, and Latte settled and got to look at all the things going on. 

Aside from the escaping, she was actually very unfussed about the whole thing.

It started to rain when we finished pack up so we left the horses there to ride back the next day (public holiday, yay!).

*8/3/2010*

We went out in the afternoon when it finally cleared up - it turned into a really nice day. Ponied Latte back off Bundy - She was keen to get home so was trying to get in front, but came back well when I checked her. getting better with water all the time - LOTS of puddles to go through on the way home, she even trotted through one! We let Latte and Rummy go when we got back, Sam switched Onto Pepper, and we headed back out again and had a really good ride.

We can hopefully get the chiropractor in the next week or so, farrier will be out soon, saddle fitter as well, and will be worming her soon so hopefully can get back into it.

I might be taking her to a 20k social endurance ride on Saturday - Just waiting to hear if I am allowed to pony her off Bundy for the ride.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Update!

I ponied Latte off Bundy a few more times during the week. She is trotting fine now, so hopefully the soreness has gone.

*14/03/2010*

Rally Day!

This was her first ridden rally day. I am a very proud mummy :]

She had her first troop line, first gear check, first ride in an arena/sand, first time over trot poles, first time around MG equipment, first time in a group, and the first ride off the farm.

She was great! She was a bit stressed at first, so I let her shadow her paddock mate in the arena until she got her confidence up. She was really good in the arena - We did a lot of walking and a fair bit of trotting. Her steering was really good.

After the arena we went to the jumping lane and did some trot poles. We walked through first and she had a good look the first time. We started trotting and she took to it like a duck to water! So calm, good rythym, lengthened out really nicely, then came back to a walk smoothly. I was so proud of her! After we went through a few times well I went and put her away for the morning because she was so good :]

After lunch the others were doing MG practice, so I just floated around on her. There were a few things she didn't like - Some truck tyres under a tree, the sword from sword race, but nothing major. We did a lot of trotting and stopping - She has a very soft mouth and is really starting to listen to my seat. I got her paddock mate to lead up the hill to try a canter - But she didn't want any of it! To my surprise she actually rode better away from the other horses, and I found a spot she was happy in and we went for a few canters - She was really good, we did it about 45 times. I left it after that, it was the biggest rides she has had and she was a champ :]

Some photos:

In the troop line, getting an itch:










In the arena:










Trot poles:










My favourite shot - look at that trot!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow!!! Looking great. You are doing such a good job with her. Love the pix.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! I was so proud yesterday - Especially the trot poles, she was going through like a pro, everyone was really surprised, lol!

And oops, we cantered 4/5 times, not 45! Lol! That woudl have been one very tired pony!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's when they learn the most, is when they're tired.  LOL


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, she was definately tired! That's one good thing about her being so darn fat - Doesn't take much to tire her out :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*19/03/2010*

Chiropractor!

So today our Chiro came out to look at four of the horses. He showed up a bit early so Latte got to go first. I was a bit worried how she'd go because of her reaction to our farrier - But nope, she liked him! He has a lot to do with arabs and is a really nice, patient guy so he seemd to put her at ease pretty well.

He had a feel over her and found a few things to work on. She was out in one shoulder and the opposite side of her pelvis - nothing really major though. A bit less muscle on the wekaer shoulder so he advised to work her on that lead for a while if I can. She was funny - She didn't like all the pulling and tugging of her legs, but she so wanted to get a scratch from him each time he did it - Funny pony!

So she will get a few days off to recouperate and while I take Bundy to Polox. I might get on her once during the next week but I have a show the weekend after Polox and the farrier is due next Wednesday as well, so we will see! Gosh it is hard to fit two horses in with work and a boy. And daylight savings is going to end soon - I'll have a total of about an hour to see the horses in the afternoons. I hate how unfit they get in winter because of it!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Woot! Another Latte update! They are always a good read. Its exciting to see how far she's come in her training.

She looks amazing in those photos!! I am so happy to hear that she's doing so good. The story of her and the Chiro made me laugh. Too cute.

She's my inspiration for this coming fall and my horse Comanche.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Plains Drifter! This is the first time i've made a journal and actually stuck with it, lol. I love being able to chat about it with you guys.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*24/03/2010*

Farrier.

So we couldn't get our usual guy out and they really needed doing, so we tried a new farrier. Had heard good reports on him through a forum i'm on, but had never met him. I got there a little late and he had already started on Abbi, so I went and got Latte.

She was in an okay mood, but had a bit of a freak out when a petrol truck drove by (We do their feet next to the ashearing shed where the road goes by, just a dirt road but its access to most of the property). I was curious to see how she would go as she went a little loopy with our other farrier last time. Sure enough, as soon as he started touching her she got really jumpy and started twitching away. 

But this guy was really good with her. He took her off me and got her head in nice and close and took some time getting her to relax to his touch - Just letting her spin around him and when she relaxed, he took the pressure off. He then did the same with picking up both front feet - But she was really jumpy with the back so he used the leadrope and made a loop - He threw the loop to the outside of the inside hind so she stepped into it and then held her foot with the rope until she stopped spinning. He would then let her put it down and rest, and then pick it up again until eventually he could grab both with his hands.

She was still touchy for the rest of the session but much better than she had been.

It really makes me want to hurry up with the hobble training - She really wasn't sure what to do with the rope in and around her back legs.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Some time last week*

Had organised to ride with Sam on Rummy, Meg on Bundy and me on Latte. Meg was running late so Sam and I just rode around the shed for a while.

Did the usual wlk and trot, she was being good and steering well. Sam rode over to the cars and Latte did really well with her gone - Still trotting nice circles with good steering and good brakes.

So Meg arrived, got on up and we headed out through hayshed and into curse. Sam cantered off in front and Latte got a bit jumpy, so we headed into a trot. She started humping her back so I brought her back to a walk until she relaxed, then back up into a trot. Headed up a hill I asked for a canter, and she humped, put her head down and started pigrooting. *sigh*. I really should have stayed on but I didn't - grass was soft so I was fine, she ran around a little then stopped so I hopped back on and we continued. Didn't canter again, but did a fair bit of trotting, and she was fine, if a little jumpy.

I was so disappointed in myself this ride. One of those rides that really knocks about your confidence - I made some decisions I shouldn't have and came off when I should have stayed on, i've sat out much worse. Luckily she is a forgiving girl and I don't think she learnt to benefit from pigrooting in any way, but I was still really angry at myself. I spent a while questioning wether I should be doign this - Wether I should just bite the bullet and send her off to someone to out the foundation on or wether I should press on. It makes it tricky because I don't own her - I don't want to put in the money for a trainer when she isn't even mine.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

We all have those days. It will get better! Training a horse is about making mistakes, and fixing them. People will always make a mistake with horses, but it's our job to fix that mistake, if we can


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*05/04/2010*

Went out today with the sole intention of tiring little miss booger out! They were moved to a new paddock with abundant grass, so as much excercise as possible is essential to *hopefully* prevent her from foundering. 

And oh boy is she fat! In two days! It was a deathly struggle to get that first girth hole!

The devil pony pulled back again today, first time in a while. I had her looped like usual but it got stuck and didn't give - She had her new halter and lead and thankfully nothing broke, and the padding worked so she didn't get skin off either. she eventually stopped and let me direct her back around the tree. We saddled up with no other mishaps and a very successful bridling.

Sent her around a few times either way before I did the girth up and then got on - Well straight away she humped that little back up and stood like a camel. I let her stand for a while to relax and flexed her both ways, but she bumped my foot with her nose and again, up went that back. So I hopped off and sent her around a bit more, and then did some flexing on the ground - She really didn't want to give so we did a lot of circles! Eventually she got it both ways, I hopped back on, and she was much more relaxed so off we headed.

We rode out through hayshed, into curse, through tank and into airstrip - A really long and flat paddock. Laps! We trotted up and back maybe twice, and she was really sarting to get tired, so on the next time up I asked for a canter, and we got it with no humping, just a lot of puffing! She is so funny at the canter, she carries her head out and down, very un-arab like! We cantered about half a lap, then trotted another two, then cantered nearly a full one. She was really getting tired so needed a few reminders to keep cantering - I had to grab some mane to stop myself from checing her when she had a few spurts - But she was good and settled into it again well. We trotted one more length back then headed back. We went a different way back through tank with a really steep hill so we trotted most of the hill and cantered the last 20 or so metres - That realy took it out of her. We walked the rest of the way and I hopped off and loosened her girth and walked beside her through the last paddock.

She then got her first whole body hose - She wasn't a fan of the water in her tail, lol, princess! Then we locked her and Pepper up in the yard for the night. I will be taking her out for another fat-burning ride in airstrip tonight :]

Feeling much better about things now - I just made some bad decisions last ride and wasn't paying enough attention to the signs. She isn't a horse that holds grudges and she behaved perfectly today, so we will keep on truckin' and see where we get to :]


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I missed your post on your prior ride with Latte. I'm sorry to hear things didn't go well. I think we all have those days where you think, "should I, or shouldn't I" because we may have chose the wrong course of action. I think it makes for better riders because we're always willing and ready to continue to learn. 

Sounds like this last ride was much better. Congrats!! Keep up the good work. Post updates and pictures when you can. I do love Latte updates.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Thank you :]

I will definately try and get some pics - Her new halter os so adorable, it's purple with aqua padding on the nose and crown. It's nice having a 'girly' pony to dress up for once, lol! But i'm not sure if I want to document her current weight - oh boy is she hefty!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if her humping is a symptom of something or if it is just her objecting to working for a living. I really do need to get the saddle fitter out, but there are no glaring faults I can see and she doesn't have any sore spots to touch - I just can't afford it at the moment as we had the chiro and the farrier out in the last week or two.

I used my thinline pad on her yesterday, but I didn't really notice a difference in her movement. 

Though she is a very opinionated girl so I can see it being just her way of saying 'Do I haaaaaave to?'


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing well with her. Don't worry about those mistakes on the earlier ride, we all make those . Just keep on with her and IMHO, she would do well with about 60 more rides like that last one. I doubt that the humping up is a saddle problem, it's more than likely a green problem and more work will get it stopped. I have enjoyed reading your updates and following her progress.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Gah i've been trying to get her out and tire her out more - But the weather has been thwarting me this week! It's really frustrating.

But we have PC on Sunday so she will have a full day there.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*08/04/2010*

Finally got out to ride! However, our daylight savings time has ended now so it is getting dark at 6.30 - When I don't finish work until 4.30 it doesn't leave much time for riding. In the middle of winter it gets dark at 5.15/5.30 - I knock off earlier at 4, but still don't get much riding done.

Meg and Sam beat me there so they caught the horses - Which was a bit of drama. Dad's bl**dy boss put a mare and a gelding (Who used to be an adorable colt we christened Fungus, and who is now LAME) who came back from training in the paddock we have to pass through. They are absolutely nutty, understandably as they were just chucked out in a paddock fresh from the stables, and apparently the girls had some fun trying to get through the gate.

I might start another post about dad's boss. I need a rant, lol.

So anyway - Latte was a bit jumpy, probably because of the other horses. I brushed her and tacked her up - She was really good putting the bridle on again. Still haven't got the mouth open without a finger in there but no head throwing. And gosh she is fat - I really had to haul to get the girth up to the first hole! Poor girl.

I decided to give her a bit more groundwork than usual to see if it would help the humpys - Sent her around both ways for a while, then flexed her head both ways. Then on I jumped - A little humping but not much, and I just made her walk on through it and she relaxed.

We headed out into the paddock next to the house which is now about the only paddock we canr ide in without crazy racehorses everywhere. There was mud and puddles in the gateway - This was her first test with water with me onher. Sure enough, she stopped and di the Arab thing - Snorting and arching the neck, but I just grabbed a hunk of mane, gave her the rein and asked for forward and she rushed on through, narrowly avoiding the gate to go through the dryest bit. Silly girl!

Today was a bit of an excercise in steering - This paddock has a LOT of thistles, and it's hard to pick a path through them. We had a few moments where she realllly wanted to go one way and I the other, but on the whole she was good. Mostly trot and a few canters up the hill. We only managed to get two laps in before it was dark :[

She was much better through the mud on the way out. Unsaddled and groomed, then gave her and Bund a handful of pellets as a treat. I ended up swapping horses with Meg on the way back through the paddock, because the mare was in heat and Bundy was feeling his testosterone. Meg was amazed at the respect Latte has for the lead - She always stays within her little orbit, not too close to you but never hitting the end. 

Bundy was being a right prat - Prancing, leaping, and generally showing off to the girl. We had a few 'moments' where I ahd to remind him NOT to run me over, and I had to do a it of the old 'Flickitatin' rope to remind the other horses NOT to bother us. I was actually surprised at how calmly Latte went through with Meg.

Will be riding again tonight, then Saturday, and then PC on Sunday.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I was planning on riding again yesterday, but Bundy's leg put paid to that idea, so I just messed around with her a bit.

I sent her out on the circle a few times, same as usual.

I then grabbed another soft rope leadrope and decided to start the process of hobble training, even though I don't have hobbles yet.

I looped the rope around each foot one at a time and let her get sued to the feel, then picked up her foot and held it up for a while with the rope.

She didn't mind the rope on her fronts, but struggled a bit when I was holding them up. It took one or two times on each leg until she would relax with me holding her leg with the rope.

She was less of a fan with the rope near her back legs. I focussed on just getting it on at first and then holding legs up - She was better at holding them up on the backs.

Once that was done, I spent a few minutes just throwing the rope around her legs and she eventually relaxed. I also did a bit of 'sacking out' with a towel, throwing it all over here. She had a bit of an aversion to things being thrown over her as I found when I put my split reins on her, but she is going well. 

She has a lot of little fears but once you address them she really thinks and overcomes them very quickly. She still isn't 100% solid tying though, which bugs me, but I guess she'll get there.

Pony club tomorrow.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*11/04/2010*

Rally Day.

We floated up and back because of Bundy's leg - A good chance for Latte to get some floating practice. She actually loaded really well - I had some apple and she took it slowly, one step at a time, and a bit of a pause before the back feet, but she didn't run back once which she did when we loaded her to bring her home. I unloaded her forwards which was a mistake - I had forgotten that she rushes and yep, she got halfway out and shot forward. My bad.

The weather was horrible - Windy and cold and just that weather that sends horses a bit loopy! So I decided to just bring her with me while I instructed for a while and to see what the weather would do. I didn't want to 'set her up for failure' so to speak - getting on her while the weather was wild and at PC with all the other horses could easily turn into a bad situation.

She stood with me while me and another lady taught a flatwork lesson - She was jittery at first and really wanted to go back to Bundy but it was a good lesson in patience and by the end she was grazing quietly. I hopped on Rummy and had a bit of a ride as well. 

We then went over to the jump lane and I ran her through the trot poles and then the trot poles with a little cavalletti. She's really good at trot poles - And so cute! 

Then the kids went over to do a little jumps course so I ran her around to show them the course. First time I had taken her near real jumps, and she seemed to enjoy it, with quite a nice little jump on her! Just cross rails the first go round and then I jumped her over a little straight bar which was adorable, and then put her away for lunch.

Oh, I had just put her away and she touched her butt to the fence and got a fright - She bolted down the paddock to Bundy and did the neatest little sliding stop - About two metres. She just about sat down, lol.

The weather was *slightly* better after lunch so I decided to get on and see how she went. I saddled her up and walked her around/sent her out on the circle for a bit. All lokedgood so I hopped on up. She was outwardly calm but very humpy so I spent a while just walking, stopping, backing, changing direction etc. to get her to relax and listen to me. I went for a little trot and then we headed out to do some MG. I trotted her up the field and the wind started up again, really badly, and the swaying of the trees near the clubhouse was even freaking me out, lol, and of course she spooked and did her teleporting trick - all of a sudden we're about 2 metres from where I thought we were! So I got a calm walk back to the bottom of the field and decided to hop off, and she was really tense and it just wasn't going to go well. I kept her with me though and we had some desensitizing with the sword and rings and the flags from the flag race. She was funny with the flags - She refused to let it near her nose but couldn't care less if it was on her neck.

That was it for the day so we loaded up again to go home. She loaded well again, no food this time, and much the same - One step at a time with thinking in between but no running backward. I remembered to back her off when we got home so she didn't rush off. 

it was absolutely freezing and they don't have their winter coats yet so we decided to rug for the night - finding a rug for her was interesting! I found my old favourite weatherbeeta that had been trashed by anothe rpony I had and set to work modifying. I chopped off the broken chest buckles and cut holes in the actual rug and made a chest strap with a dog collar. I also chopped the clips off the leg straps as the d rings were gone and chopped holes in the rug to tie them to, and it only had one belly strap, the other was gone.

She had never had a rug on before and when I threw it on she froze - Didn't move a muscle. I did it all up and asked her to move - She was doing a funny little shuffling walk and couldn't understand why it was following her, lol. She soon got used to it though. I thought she might be a rug destroyer but I went out to unrug this morning and it was still on and hadn't even moved. She jumped forward a little when Ipulled it off, but pretty good.

Some photos - none under saddle but some cute ones from the day.

New Halter:










Having an itch:










Looking spunky in the wind:










Her first time wearing a rug:










Looking cute in the paddock:










Little pony tired after a big day!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she looks great. Would you like to send some of her bulk to me so I can use it on the Arab I'm riding? LOL.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Definately! She is so fat - They are up to their cannons in grass, i've been locking her up at night :S


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*19/01/2010*

The horses all had a week off while we let Bundy's leg rest. Now they are all fat :]

So today I headed out and everyone else was busy, so I was by myself. It would be the first time I had ridden Latte by myself. I caught Latte and Rummy (I had to feed Rummy as a favour to Sam) - plus Rummy would be a bit of company for Latte.

I made up Rum's feed and left him tied to finish it. I saddled Late up - I put my new thinline pad under the saddle. She was really good to bridle, didn't need fingers in the mouth today. Did the usual circling so I could tighten the girth, flexing both ways, then hopped on up. She was humpy at first but I just ignored it. She was a bit more 'looky' without another horse to follow.

I stuck around the shed as I was by myself, and just did a lot of work on circles, bending and flexing, steering, and moving off my leg, as well as some stopping and backing up. All stuff we needed to do but I had been overlooking a bit (Bad!). It was good - I picked up the rein a bit more than I had and brought my leg into play a bit more. It was actually handy having Rum eating as she kept trying to drift closer and it was a good chance to work on straightening her body when she didn't want to.

She started to get the idea of flexion and leading with her nose on the circle - we have done mostly straight lines working on forward out on the trail so far.

I did a few small trots at the end and practiced stopping and bacing immediately. She is very good and backing and really lightens her front end.

Thats about it - Unsaddled and put both of them away in the dark. I miss daylight savings already!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I am really hating the lack of light - I had such good intentions to get her out and really worked and tired - but now it's getting dark so early I only have half an hour/45 minutes to ride :[

*20/04/2010*

Sam came out to feed Rum but had to go, so it was me on Latte again with Rummy tied up. 

She was really forward today - Striding out in the walk, and much braver. We went a bit further afield than we did yesterday. Started off just steering and working on going where I asked, even past the big scary pile of wood. I then went up into a trot, and was plannin on just trotting lots of circles to give her a good workout - But then our forward button broke. She just stopped, and was very adamant about not going forward. It was strange - It almost felt like she was sore or tying up - but she was checked for both things in the last 3 or so weeks and was given a clean bill of health. She stopped and when I used stronger leg she threw her head, humped, and tried to bite my foot. I used my split reins to whomp her on the shoulder and the butt with no reaction, turning her sideways also no reaction. 

So I decided if she wouldn't work forward, we would work backwards.

We did about 20 circles in different directions, all backwards. It was good - She really started to yeild her head when backing and was really marching. However each time we stopped I asked for forward and only got one or two steps. Very strange.

I also did some work on moving her butt off my leg - Not as good as yesterday (I think I forgat that bit in the last entry, she was doing nearly full turns on the forehand) and she was being very resistant moving her butt to the left - but we got ther ein the end with a few good boots and persistance.

I got some good back and a few steps forward when asked so I left it at that. I'll ride her tomorrow and see how she feels and if it continues will have to try something new.

It was dark by then and as I was untacking, Rum pulled back, slipped his halter and went careening down to the others. The paddock he was in had been sprayed so I had to hotfoot it down to make sure he didn't graze - Was great fun, all the horses tearing up and down the fenceline, Latte trotting on the spot beside me with tail and head in the air, cows coming over the hill to investigate and looking like aliens in the moonlight and setting the horses off even more. What an end to the night :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Saddle fitter is coming out this afternoon and we will be riding afterwards - I plan on working her little but off and might take my 'wip ***' with me for some encouragement should I need it. 

Time to re-install that forward button!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Saddle fitter is coming out this afternoon and we will be riding afterwards - I plan on working her little but off and might take my 'wip ***' with me for some encouragement should I need it.
> 
> Time to re-install that forward button!


Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*21/04/2010*

Saddle fitter!

Lovely young lady. Latte has a super short back, measured at 40cm actual load bearing area. We tied all the wintecs and the smallest (Also the oldest and comfiest, yay!) worked best. She has taken it into the shop to fix a bit of flocking and put a new gullet in.

After Rum was done as well, we went for a ride. And I fell off, again. Now I’m super mad at myself. I don’t really know what she is doing – It happens very quickly. It just feels like her whole front half disappears and I just kind of overbalance. Nice thick grass again and I kept a hold of the reins so it wasn’t too much of a disaster. I immediately sent her around me pretty aggressively as she kept trying to stop and come in. She was sweating by the time I was satisfied with her. 

Got ahead of myself. She didn’t want to go forward when I first got on, but I got up her again and she responded a lot better.

So I hopped back on and we went out into Airstrip and I trotted her for about 45 minutes straight, circles, figure eights, changing bend. She was very sh*tty at first, as I had much more of a contact than I have so far, and was asking for some flexion, as well as maintaining forward away from Rummy – Blasphemy! But she got better and better as she got tireder and tireder. I’m really frustrated at the end of daylight savings because I really want to be doing this every day but I can’t as it is getting dark so early. Not sure what the solution is there.

So once she had worked up a full body sweat and was relaxing, quit shaking her head and was paying attention we headed back, I hosed her off and we put them away.

I’m not riding tomorrow as there will be no one to ride with, but main reason, I feel like a cripple after my last session of battle camp and playing Frisbee today, lol. My hips are killing and I am walking around like a duck!

So back into it on Friday and then we have a long weekend in which to really work her butt off.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Long weekend (Including Friday) - *23/04/2010 - 25/04/2010*

Had some crappy personal stuff this weekend so didn't get to ride as much as I wanted, and descriptions will only be brief.

Rode twice, Friday night, and then Sunday - It rained Saturday. Both great rides. I think so far I haven't been asking her for much - Just travelling forward, on a loose rein and calmly. Basically letting her think too much, lol. So these two rides I really started to make her work. The first ride, the others had to go to the other end of the paddock - She scooted her butt under and was all set to take off after them, but I shut her down and sent her to work on some figure eights. We haven't done much circle work prior to this.

She was fien with the contact today, learned that lesson quick. I kept her ina trot in a figure eight for probably half an hour, and did some stops in the changeover point with backing as well. Oh boy! She is stopping as good as Bundy already, I love it. She is loving the voice command Aaaaand whoah. On that whoah she slams her butt down and under, her head comes down (Working on a bit more vertical give, but still good) and we are stopped, and she is ready to shuffle her little butt back at my beck and call. Love it. Did the same on the Sunday ride and she was good - She is also getting a bit of malleability in her gaits, I can lengthen and shorten her trot, and her bend is good, she is switching when we change circles.

She is nowhere near ready to canter on a circle yet, and our trot-canter transitions are still very rushy, but she is canter quite well. She had one tanty moment when she was veering to the others and I pulled her back, but I shut her down right away, backed up a good length, then set off again and she was fine. 

So the plan is to keep refining the trot work, adding in some corners, and building on the lengthen/shorten, and adding more leg - Refining the stops a bit more with some more vertical give and not so much head to the ground - And working on getting a strnger lope/canter on the straight, trying to pick up the right lead a bit more, and try to slow down our trot-canter transitions.

I think she is really enjoying having harder tasks to work with - She just has such a desire to elarn, and she learns SO quickly. I really do love the quirky little devil pony :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Forgot to add - One hiccup on the Sunday ride. It had rained all Saturday, and the dirt roads were mud coloured and a little slippery where the silt is deepest, but nothing bad. 

Devil pony decided the road was a mud-river and was going to swallow her up if she stepped on it, and the other horses standing on the road were just ghosts to trick her in! All my urging, kicking, over-under with the reins, seat, voice, would not get her to budge. I got her walking circles, moving off leg, stopping, backing, changing direction, and slowly getting closer, but in the end after about half an hour, we finally edged onto the road very close to her best friend Abbi - And then she was fine. Silly pony.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Groans* Latte is such a chub chub.

I've been focussing on bundy, what with his injury, then the swollen legs incident, so she has been a pasture puff for a week or two. I'll start ponying her with me while I fit Bundy up a bit more for the next two weeks, then a week of solid riding before we go to our clinic - Exciting! Her first proper outing, and it will be great to get some feedback and ideas.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*18/05/2010 & 20/05/2010*

Okay - We are getting little chub chubs butt back into shape. I ponied her off Bundy both these days as i don't know if her girth will fit :S.

She was very jumpy and twitchy the first day as she hasn't done anything in a few weeks, but she didn't actually do anything. I tied her to a different tree where I can tie her higher and she hasn't pulled since i've had her there. 

She makes me laugh so much - She ponies very well at the walk and trot, I don't need to pull her to trot or to stop, she just mirrors Bundy. A little different at the canter though. We headed out to lower red hill which is a very long, undulating paddock that is great for fitness laps. I put Bundy into a canter and she jumped into one as well - She really wanted to get in front, so I would wait until her front end was off the ground then sharply pull her head back to knock her off balance a bit as just pulling would get us nowhere. She threw a tantrum the whole way up the paddock the first time, it was hilarious, she was shaking her head around making faces and hopping up and down in the air and swining her butt around - Must have looked funny, Bundy just loping along on a loose rein with this little grey wirling dervish on the end of the lead! He is such a good ponying horse - All he ever does is bite when she gets in front, which is actually helpful, lol.

So we headed back down the paddock at a trot and back up again at a canter - She was getting tired to less tantrums. She actually broke a sweat from the one and a half laps, with no saddle on or anything :S

The second day we didn't have as much time so we headed into curse which is closer, and did a few laps. We crossed the erosion gully for the first time and she was not a fan, but just followed Bundy's big butt.

I did some circles to see how she would go picking up both leads without a rider. She picked up the left lead great, and as she was on the outside of the circle, kept speed without rushing. I did simple changes through the middle and she actually did them really well - Dropping back to trot with Bundy then leaping into canter with him as well. First time to the right she leapt onto the wrong lead and rushed ahead, so I pulled her off balance again and she jumped in the air and did a flying change. She wasn't as happy on the inside and generally dropped back to a trot.

Good rides though. It makes me laugh when she throws a tantrum - her waving her head around reminds me of a toddler beating their fists on the ground :]

Ponying her again tonight then will get on Saturday and take her for a decent trail ride to get some fat off. I'll then ride her all week ready for our clinic next weekend.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*22/05/2010*

I ponied Latte again on Friday, but I don't think anything major happened as I can't remember, lol.

Saturday Sam and I headed out for a ride. it was nice to be able to ride without imminent darkness hurrying us along! This would be her first ride in quite a while.

I saddled her up with the saddle I had fitted to her a few weeks ago - it looked off just sitting on her, it was tiping forward. I girthed her up and sent her ina few circles either way to loosen her up. I jumped on and WOW. The saddle was a horrible fit! It tipped me forward something cronic, the back fo the panels weren't even touching her back, and the front was very close to her wither. I am so angry - I paid to have this saddle fitted and it was a bust. So I unsaddled and went back to the saddle I had fitted - I should not be better at this than the person paid for it. Ah well.

I jumped on again and walked aroun a bit and tested out our stop and back up. This was actually the first time in a while, maybe ever, that she hasn't humped her back at all when I first get on. I was very impressed.

We decided to ride off the property which would be a first for her. She sometimes spooks at the funniest things. She jumped a foot in the air and landed, very suprised, over the tiniest depression in the ground - Silly pony. I hopped off and led a few times in the interests of avoiding a wreck - one was on the road with cattle being marked and drafted very loudly on one side and some futons dumped on the other side of the road. She was actually pretty relaxed being led through but I didn't want to risk getting collected by a truck if she spooked. This was her first time riding next to the road.

She was really good with the traffic considering she has often spooked at cars back at the shed. She was fine when they were coming toward her and only spooked once at one behind her (Not really a spook even, just picked up a trot). We mostly walked and did a little trot. 

We got up to Parkwood paddocks and decided to do some work in the arena. There was somene in there to start with so I jumped off and led herover some jumps that were set up. She is such a cute little jumper :]

I then headed into the arena and just did a lot fo trot work, focussing on her not veering toward Rummy at the end of our circles :] She got it eventually. Sam then came and stoo with rummy watching and I worked on moving off the leg. She is quite good at moving her butt - And we got our first steps of true sidepassing either way. She was really good - She has a habit of getting ****y when I put leg on and she doesn't understand, but she was very good today and quite eager to learn something new I think.

In the meanwhile Rummy had turned up lame so we called dad to come float us home. Some good floating practice for her. She loaded pretty well - We have been doing it slowly, one step at a time as she had a habit of running backward when pressured, and she has been good. However she was a lot calmer today and was just being stubborn so I eventually gave her a flick on the side with my rein and she walked right in. She unloaded well - No running out.

I'm getting really keen for the clinic next weekend - I really do love this pony. She will be ridden every day this week to try and get some weight off!

Some pics of her cuteness in her new bridle while waiting for dad to come with the float:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*24/05/2010*

I brought Bundy and Latte up but there was no one to ride Bundy so he just stood tied while I rode Latte. 

She was pretty good - I just stuck around the silos. She was looking at a lot of things but it was good practice for using my leg to keep her body straight - She gets the concept fairly well. I did a bit of stopping and back, working on not letting her head get too low and keeping straight as she had a habit of putting her head down to the ground and veering a little. We also did some practice sidepassing - She gets it really well to the right and not as good to the left, but we are getting there.

That's about all we did, I had to puther away to help Sam dress Rummy's foot. As a side note she hasn't pulled back since I switched her tree to one where I can tie her up higher and shorter.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Im so sorry, I only just got your text about riding Bund now as I kind of have been grounded from my phone and only just got it back now. :[ but im communication able again now lol :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been super slack at updating this! *Slaps self on wrist*

So here is a bulk entry covering about two weeks.

Um, where did I leave off – I was getting her fit-ish for the clinic, so I’ll skip straight to the clinic.

We have only floated her three or so times, and only once (The day we picked her up) without another horse. Her loading was going pretty good, very slow and steady and one step at a time. The morning of the clinic was miserable – Thick fog, drizzly rain. She isn’t rugged so she was soaking wet as well.

So, naturally, she didn’t want to load, and I don’t particularly blame her this day. Unfortunately we didn’t have much time to muck around, so after a few arguments, we got the rope out, and as usual – Straight on. I know many people hate the rope but we have never had it fail and never had a horse freaked out by it. Dad swears by it :]

The clinic was good. It was a confidence clinic, so very laid back. It was run by Sandi and David Simons who have trained under John Lyons and use his methods. I’m not really into following any one trainer, but I thought this would be a good, relaxed, productive first ‘outing’ for Latte.

Before we got the horses we spent the morning talking about why we were there. Some of the ladies had such inspirational stories – There was a lady who had broken her back and another who had broken her neck and one more who had been in a coma, all from horse accidents. I felt a bit like an imposter! There were lots of tears and honesty. When it came to my turn to talk I surprised myself a bit – I kind of realised that I’m afraid of pushing Latte too much in case I do things wrong. She has such a desire to learn and I am very afraid of becoming one of those amateur-trainer-over-their-head stories with a ruined horse to boot. I am such a perfectionist that if anything doesn’t go right I get really frustrated with myself, which often leads to me pushing the point to try and MAKE it work, but that normally backfires and we just end up cranky and disheartened and I feel like I’ve let myself and mostly my horse down. It is definitely compounded by the fact I haven’t had lessons or any regular input in my riding for about ten years – plus I have begun a totally new discipline and am trying to learn and teach my horse at the same time, with no guidance. So now I’ve indentified the problem, I still have no idea how to fix it :S but I’ll get to that later. I may start a new thread on it. It was a very confronting experience for me as I am very reserved and rarely talk to anyone about that kind of stuff, let alone a room full of strangers.

Ok! After the talking, we had lunch, then grabbed the horses and headed into the indoor (Thankfully!) arena. Everywhere outside was just a bog – mud everywhere. We started off doing some groundwork exercises. I tend to only do minimal groundwork so this was actually good for myself and Latte, to get more in depth. The techniques were very basic and obviously geared toward creating a calm, safe horse which in turn helps with confidence. We started out with the head down cue, reasoning being when the head is down adrenalin comes down – Working on maintaining the head down at a standstill and then the walk. Latte, being an Arab, is naturally very high headed, so we spent the first five minutes or so looking like a bobble head – Going down the popping back up – Rinse repeat. She eventually got the idea though. We then moved on to the basics of the one rein stop/hips over on the ground – Walking forward and then lifting the rein toward the hip – Asking for the hips to move over and the horse to come to a stop. She picked this up really quickly.

From there we went to controlling the shoulders – Walking beside them, then bringing the rein up next to the neck and asking them to move the shoulders over and cross the front legs while still moving forward. This one took us a bit longer, she kept trying to stop, but once she got it she was away :] 

We then moved on to what they call ‘red light/green light’ which is basically sacking out before getting on. Firm pats all over, neck, flank, belly, banging the saddle and stirrups, and looking for reactions (Red lights) and no reaction (Green light) the idea being you don’t get on until you have predominantly green lights. I knew this would be fun, and as soon as people started banging saddle the head went up and she was very tense. It took a while for her to relax with all the noise. She is NOT a fan on me tapping/patting her belly, she flinches every time, but doesn’t move away. Anyway, she was soon enough relaxed and I hopped on. We were asked to practice doing one rein stops for a while – She gets this pretty good because while I don’t practice it I do use it with her when she gets tense. We then just did some walking around and trotting up one end before the day was over.

The next day I was part of a group who went with David who is the more performance oriented of the pair. We spent the morning working on getting the horses to move forward through a rein asking for flexion (On the ground). It took me ages to get the concept as it was kind of the opposite of the one rein stop work of the day before. David took Latte for a while and she seemed to get the basics, though I’m still not exactly clear on the whys or hows of the exercise :s.

The afternoon was meant to be the same concept as the morning but ridden, but it was way above Latte so I sort of just worked on some of our basics in the new environment. There seemed to be more riders in the arena today and many doing trot work – Latte was getting very intimidated by horses crossing her path or coming too close, so we worked on just walking a circle with no stopping or balking for about an hour. Once we got that down, I started asking her to move her shoulders which was the base of the intended exercise. She had a lot of tail wringing and angry faces as she tried to figure out what my leg meant, but she really started to pick it up by the end of the afternoon – We could spiral in on a circle then close the outside rein and apply outside leg and she would move her shoulders around like a turn on the haunches and we would spiral back out. 

That was about it – It had been raining the whole weekend. Loading to go home was ok – She didn’t want to load again so dad went to get the rope. While he was gone she took a step back and caught her near side hind fetlock on the catch to close the ramp and cut her fetlock on the inside – I didn’t notice it was cut until we went to open it at home and there was blood and hair on the catch, yuck! Again she went on with the rope first go. The cut on her fetlock is in an AWKWARD spot, you can’t really see anything, but she wasn’t lame so I just sprayed it with anti-bac stuff and let her go.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I only rode her maybe twice in the next week, and only short, but we solidified what we did at the clinic and she is really starting to work off my legs – It is nice being able to influence her body more as I am so used to it.

The weekend just gone we had our PC trail ride and campout weekend. I lent Bundy to my cousin Meg so I rode Latte. It was her second off-property ride, first where we went, and first big group trail ride. She actually went really well and better than I expected. I hung around Bundy’s butt most of the way and made Meg hang back with me when needed. We had some imitation Passage when about 15 horses in the paddock next to the lane came galloping up (She gets very nervous about other horses moving fast near her) but nothing unmanageable. She actually walked most of the ride on a loose rein very relaxed. I hopped off for things I knew would be big issues as I wanted this to be a positive experience and not fight too much. We did have one uh, incident – I hopped off for a water/mud crossing as she is still very water-phobic. I was halfway across, very skilfully keeping my boots out of the mud, and she chose that moment to jump over, the opposite side to what she was meant to, and bowled me over into the mud. Yay. I felt ok when it happened but I think I must have hit the ground first with my right shoulder, as it is SO sore from my shoulder to my elbow and I can’t do much with it, and it was three days ago now! I was very muddy.

We also had a bit of a moment when we left the lunch spot as we split into two groups, fast and slow, (Needless to say we were in the slow group) and Abbi, her best girlfriend, went the other way. Some more imitation passage, hopping around etc. We did a few one rein stops and lots of moving off my leg to get attention and she soon settled down. It was the most contact I’ve used on her yet and she took it quite well. All the getting on and off was good as well, and she was greatly improved with the getting off by the end of the ride.

We camped at PC that night, great fun, campfire, dancing etc. Next morning we set up an obstacle course that I decided not to ride as I also had a sore neck from sleeping badly and my arm was killing me. Argh she is SO buddy sour. Bundy was out on the course and I wanted to go help so I tried to put her in a yard, there were other horses there, but she got out when I was about two steps away and proceeded to gallop the fenceline neighing like an idiot. So I caught her and did some groundwork to try and get her attention – She chucked a few tantrums so I sent her out on a circle a few times until she calmed down, and we finally got some good work on both sides. She was almost in a lather of sweat though, from stressing so much. I let her go again and off she went, trotting the fence, even though she was exhausted. I had to ride Bundy for a while as he had been a ****** for Meg, so Meg held her for me to stop her running the fence. Once she was back with Bund she was fine.

My neck and arm were killing and I was exhausted by the end of the day so Meg and I decided to walk the horses back home on foot instead of riding. We were over-tired so everything was uproariously funny – it was a very entertaining walk! Latte leads so well, it is so refreshing after Bundy who is very dull to the halter. I checked her cut fetlock when we got back – The cut is in a really bad spot where it gets pulled open each time her fetlock stretches. It has been weeping but didn’t look infected so I will go back today and spray some more anti-bac on it. I think it may take a fair while to heal – At least she isn’t lame.

So that brings us up to date with Miss Latte! Snow starts this weekend so won’t be too much weekend riding, so only some short ones after work during the week.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

So, not really much to update. I'm trying to staf off her to let that nasty cut on her pastern heal - it's in a bad spot where it pulls each step she takes. It scabbed over but broke open again when I tok Bundy away a few days ago, but it has scabbed over again and hopefully will stay that way. She isn't lame, but I really want it to heal before starting work or I can see it becoming one of those niggly things that never go away.

I'm going to be house sitting a little property for some horsey friends for about a month from the start of August - They have paddocks with shelters plus stables, and Sam will come with me and so will Latte and Rummy. Very exciting - Latte will go into a 'get fit' regime and I may lock her up at night a couple times to try and get some weight off her, though she actually doesn't look too bad at the moment.

I am aiming to get her fit enough to do a 40km training endurance ride in September with a few friends, including the lady who owns her.

As soon as I have the money i'm going to buy her. I like her more and more the longer I have her. She just has such personality and is such a cute little package - I was watching her hooning around the paddock while I was on Bundy the other day, and I keep finding things I like more about her.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

11/07/2010

Rally day + Dentist

Horrible rainy, drizzly, cold day. We decided to float the whole 5 minutes up to PC today as the weather was horrible and we had somewhere to be in the afternoon. I was stoked, every opportunity to float Latte is good. I would rather be doing the training on short trips like this than when we actually need to be at a show!

Last time we floated her wasn’t great – it was raining, slippery, she cut her fetlock on the ramp and we ended up having to rope her in.

It showed this time, she was really freaking out and just kinda shutting down and shaking. She put her front feet on okay and then just froze. She even ignored the bit of carrot dangling in front of her. Dad was keen to get the rope but I put my foot down – The rope works well for those being stubborn, but she was truly scared. Doesn’t help that dad think she’s a useless twit!

So we just let her come back for a while, with Sam and dad pushing on her butt and me in the float at her head. It took maybe 10/15 minutes but once those back feet get on the ramp she walks the rest of the way in. She was still a bit freaked out, but we shut her in and did the 5 minute drive. She backed out nice and slow. Dad said her head was down most of the way (Her way of dealing with freaking out I think).

When we got there I put our three in the roundyard – Big wooden sleeper rail about a hand under wither height on Latte. We were doing unmounted in the morning because of the weather. Abbi showed up (Lattes closely bonded friend who has been moved away) and was put in a yard away from the roundyard – Well Latte wasn’t having any of it and we all saw her go under the roundyard rail, slipping her back legs out behind her, and cantering merrily up to say hi to Abbi! Devil pony!

So I wandered up and caught her, and decided to let the other two out of the yard and into the small paddock bit that is next to the yards. They all ran around like loonies but she didn’t try to get through the gate so it wasn’t too bad. They ended up letting the other horses out of the yards into the other small paddock that adjoined our horses – Abbi and ours spent the whole time whaffling noses. It made me really sad – They were so closely bonded, I wish they weren’t separated. As soon as she sees Abbi she just gets frantic. Oh well, out of my control. 

So they all ran around like loonies all morning and had a ball. After lunch I hopped on a friends green pony as I’m STILL trying to get that cut to heal on Lattes fetlock. We decided to try and leave Latte with another horse, Jay, in the top little paddock while all the other went and rode in the arena. Hmmm. They were running around like loonies, and Jay was trying to beat up Latte as well. Dad stayed watching while we went down to the arena – next thing I know dad comes down with Latte on lead covered in sweat. She got under the gate thingy and was trying to get through the barbed wire fence to get back to Bundy and Abbi. 

Dad is frustrated and Latte is stressed – the dentist arrived so I jumped off Izzy and took Latte off dad to try and calm her down some with dad mumbling about how she’s a twit and an idiot and bl**dy arabs! (Yet he loves Wildey as much as me , silly old farmer!).

I got her walking around with her head low to relax her a bit before the dentist and it worked pretty well. I didn’t know if she had had her teeth done before – turns out she hadn’t. And she was very naughty. Kept trying to rear/turn her head away from him – So he ended up twitching her and she stood well for the rest. Afterwards she was super relaxed – Maybe I should try twitching when she is freaking out on her own, silly girl! Hopefully she will be a bit more comfy now. 

We waited around for Rummy and Bundy to get done. I got to stick my hand in Bundy’s mouth because he was dopey as always and have a feel before and after, it was really good. 

Loading on the way home – She was much more relaxed and didn’t shut down as much as in the morning. Dad wanted to get the rope again but I said no – it only took maybe 8 or so minutes to get her back feet on and she was on. She kept her head up a bit more on the way home which means she wasn’t as tense, and she backed off really well. Hopefully we are getting somewhere!

I’ll be heading out to Murrumbateman with her on August 5 – To put her in full work for a month with the aim to do the 40k ride at the beginning of September. There are lots of paddocks to ride in and cows to push around which will be great for her.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Dear wild_spot,
If this was a book, I'd buy it.
Please keep writing this diary even after your "mission" (breaking Latte) is considered 100% complete
All the best to you and Latte, i hope her forelock heals well and soon. Could you post some picture updates of her too sometime?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you very much for the compliment, Inaclick!

There haven't been many updates lately, however I will be taking Latte with me housesitting in less than a motnh so they will be coming thick and fast then!

I'm not sure there is really any point you can say a horse is 'done' so I guess i'll keep this going as long as I am still doing new things with her - Who knows, it may be going years from now!

*

Her foot is looking pretty good - The scab is solidifying a bit now and i'm hopeful it won't break open again. Her haematoma (That I posted about in another thread) has nearly gone down - Hopefully she is all good to start some decent work soon.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Picture update!

Only one, but it's PROOF that she isn't hog fat!

I haven't rugged her this winter but she hasn't grown much of a coat. It doesn't get super cold but I think she is using some of her fat to keep warm - And she is looking really good!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Shes looking so much better and sounds like shes doing so well, I love reading about her. You should be very proud on how far she has come._


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think she looks darling! I can't wait til your riding more again and we're getting lots of Latte updates! She's gotta be one of my favorite horses!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay! Finally more Latte updates!

*8/8/2010*

Rally day!

Latte's cut foot has scabbed over and is holding together really well now, so I figured it was time to get back into it. We floated all three horses to PC to avoid the frosty bridge. She was good - much less scared than last time - She took some apple whereas last time she wouldn't even eat (Very out of character). The key is getting those back legs on the ramp - As soon as they are on she is fine. She hasn't doen the run backwards thing in a while so now it's just about getting her more comfortable and walking on without a pause.

We chucked the three horses in the roundyard with grass hay when we got there and organised everything. I decided to ride her first so she didn't get worked up by herself all morning like last time.

I saddled her up - She was very fidgety but hey, can't really blame her. No big dramas. Took the bridle really well. I took her for a walk around and sent her around at the trot both ways before tightening her girth. I flexed her both ways and walked a bit more before hopping on. She was good - Moved off a little but stopped right away - And no humped back! That surprised me.

So i set off at a walk, working on steering, stopping and backing to make sure we had control. All good. I tried a trot when we had warmed up a bit - She was a bit speedy and tense, throwing her head around, so we did some trotting with her head to my knee to settle her a bit and then widened up into some small circles. Not too bad. So I went and stood her up next to the others for gear check, which went well.

We headed down to the arena for some flatwork - I was at the end of the line. Another young horse in front of us was having a tanty so I did some walk circles out in the open to keep her distracted - She was pretty happy by herself, just whinnying at Bundy a bit who was by himself in the roundyard and not liking it (At least he's too big to escape!). Once the other pony settled we wandered into the arena.

We started out with some trot work - She wasn't very confident on the outside track with the others so I brought her in and worked on 20m circles. There were trot poles set up in the center as well. So while everyone else worked on the outside we did lots of small circles at trot, stopping, backing, and I figured i'd see how much lateral work she remembered. Well, she sure surprised me! She remembered all of it. and did it all without the ****y lok she sometimes gets when I put leg on. Very impressed with her. So we practiced leg yeilds, moving the hip and moving the shoulder, and sidepassing. She has the basics of a rollback - I.e. starting a turn normally then tightening the outside rein and adding outside leg and she slow the back end and moves her shoulder around crossing her front legs. We did a bit of work over the trot poles - She was wobblign horribly so we worked on walking a nice, forward, straight line over them before trotting them a few times. I then used them for some steering practice, doing figure eights around the poles. She is really starting to flex correctly into the turns as well.

Once we were done in the arena the others headed out into the paddock for some CC practice, so I just did some bigger trot work and more lateral practice. She had a few moments at trot where she wanted to arcd up and go back to Bundy so we had some more circling with head to knee - She didn't put up much of a fight, even when I really got my leg into her. Lateral stuff is coming along really well - She sometimes got a bit blocked moving her shoulders to the left and hopped up instead of around so I worked on keeping forward through the turn and she got it pretty well. I was very happy with her work so far so I jumped off and went and unsaddled her. I chucker her halter on and brought her back out.

We went down to the little erosion gully that leads to the dam - There was a little bit of water - Perfect for practice with a water-phobic pony!

She was actually pretty good - She refued to step in it but didn't take as much encouragement as usual to jump over it. We went back and forth a few times but the jumping weas stirring her up so I left it on a good note. we went and stood and watched the others until we were done, and then she went back in the roundyard for lunch.

I rode Bundy after lunch so I caught Latte and gave her to dad so she didn't escape the rounyard - She was nice and calm with dad, wandering around and putting up the MG equipment. Keeping her occupied this time got rid of the buddy sour stress she had last rally. It still sucks we can't leave her in the rounyard, which would be good for her, but hey - Calm is good. 

So now our three are staying at PC for a week with one of our friends ponies so we can ride in the arena before a campdraft clinic Sam and I have this coming weekend. Latte and Izzy will be alone for the weekend and then Latte and Rummy will come to Murrumbateman and Bundy will stay in town with Izzy while we house sit. Lots of moving of ponies!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*9/9/2010* 

Ive ridden Latte before work the last two days. I've been trying out the stuff I learnt at a clinic I took bundy too. It invoves a lot of bending and really getting control of the body. 

Mostly walk the first day and more trot work today. She is picking it up really well and today was the first one I've really felt able to manipulate her with my legs and reins at a trot. 

Only a short one as I'm on my phone, but I'm planning on riding ever day weather permitting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Woot! A Latte update! Yah! So glad to hear that her cut is healing nicely. Sounds like she's doing great. Sure would love some video of her moving out for you. She's gotta be one of my favorite horses!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I would love to get some video too... Only problem is I don't really know anyone who is technology savvy enough! We have a video camera wenever use, but getting the video OFF the camera and onto something like youtube might be beyond our skills :S

I'll see what I can do though!

We have a rally day today and i'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*12/09/2010*

Rally Day!

I was really looking forward to today and Latte definitely rode to the occasion. She really impresses me with how quickly she learns. 

Basically the stuff i've been doing with her that I got from the school I went to is lots of small circles, bending/flexing and keeping her body where I want it with my legs, more so than I have been. We got a lot of specific exercizes to work on.

She was awesome - She has just picked it all up so quickly. I spent a few hours in the arena on the inside track with everyone else w/t/c around us. We wsere doing walk and trot circles with her head tipped in and using legs to make the circle bigger or smaller, plus stopping, plus backing, plus rollbacks, plus sidepassing. She really has an aptitude for lateral stuff - She is already yeilding to my leg on the circle as well as Bundy.

She objected a bit to the greater contact but now she is really settling in and getting much quieter with her head, especially in stops. The method I learnt of always having them flexed and just using the outside rein to stop has been great and I think is a really good way to prevent a lot of the common evasions in the stop.

After we had been trotting for like an hour and a half I let her stand and watch for a while. I then kind of joined in with the others working on lengthening the trot - I was thinking about cantering but when we opened up a bit she got a bit spooky and goey, so we just worked on that.

I was very impressed - Usually when she spooks it has ended with me on the ground, but today she blew sideways twice but within second just got back on my circle and yeilded, adrenalin came right down. I think it was a really good moment for her. It took a while to get some lengthening without wobbling, rushing or cranky faces but by the end she was doing it really well and slowing with my rising at the other end. 

I swear she will make a brilliant endurance horse - We worked pretty hard for an unfit horse for at least three hours and she hardly broke a sweat - Under the girth and a little under the saddle and that was it. Sheesh.

The rest of the day she just wandered around with my cousin Meg, checking out the mounted games equipment, and we put in their new tail wraps. She wasn't too sure about it! I got a very cute photo of her with her new tail wrap that matches her halter. It's fun having a little girl pony to dress up :]


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Awww!! Love the new pic of Latte! She's such a lovely girl!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*16/9/2010*

So, we had to bring the horses home from PC :[ So no arena, no company... *Sigh*. So my motivation to get up and ride has dropped considerably, lol!

I did get out this morning though. The weather was a bit iffy though - Super windy, spitting rain... Latte was a bit jumpy. I decided I would just stay on the ground as I was by myself in the middle of a paddock, lol. Wasn't in the mood to deal with flighty Latte in the wind. 

So I saddled her up and just did some practice with the lunging excercises I got off Steve. She did them nearly perfectly - Again she amazes me how quick she learns! 

After I unsaddled I gave her a good groom which I don't do often enough. She is shedding like crazy! I'd forgotten how badly white hair sticks to everything :] I also practised lifting her tail and feeling around there as I forgot she will have to have her temp taken for the ride this weekend - Not sure how that will go down!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*19/09/2010*

The endurance ride!

Phew, just got home, and it was a big day, even though we only did the 20km.

We left the horses at PC last night, and because Laura didn't come we all fitted into one float, Rummy, Izzy and Latte. They loaded ok, much as usual.

We got there and I kind of turned in the first bit I could see - There was only one float spot so I nabbed it. There were two free yards so we yarded Izzy and Latte as they probably wouldn't stay tied and tied Rummy to the float. Latte paced her yard trying to get back to Rummy and was sweaty before we even started! Lucky it was a good enough yard she couldn't escape, not for lack of trying.

The first hurdle was vetting in. We put Rummy in the yard with Latte to calm her down a bit. We headed over to the vetting area - She was pretty twitchy and was grabbing bites of grass. She didn't want to stand still for have her heart rate taken but wasn't too bad. I was super nervous about getting her temperature taken - I haven't been able to practice. She blew me away though, she didn't even twitch, I didn't even know he had done it! Good girl. We then went into the arena for the other tests and the trot through. She spooked at something in the trot through and the vet grinned at me and said 'That's why they call them training rides!'. A few ladies were admiring her as we trotted out :] She is at the perfect weight and looks so spunky.

Next hurdle was saddling up and surviving the ride out. We saddled up with Rummy and Latte both in the yard and then I just walked her around and did some circles. We missed the pre-ride talk, lol. We waited for everyone else to leave before I got on. Her back was a bit humpy so I did some small circles - And then we headed out.

We walked for a couple of K's to start - Her and Izzy were very looky and she really didn't like other horses overtaking. There were a few muddy bits that I got off for. We reached the first obstacle - A steep muddy gully with about a metre wide stretch of water at the bottom. I asked Sam to pony her as I could see a repeat of the last time I led her across happening with me ending up in the mud! She leapt over like a wild thing and managed to get the rope under Rummy's tail, who then went a bit nuts - Sam just dropped her and settled Rum while Lynda grabbed Latte for me. I led her up the gully and got back on the other side.

We started having a bit of trot work now. Oh boy, was she goey! Izzy was as well. It was actually good - Until now she hasn't had to deal with much contact, but she really had to deal with some good contact and really listen and change her pace at the trot. She loved being out in front and trotted along on a loose rein, and wasn't too bad in the back, but did need some holding back. There were lots of hills so they got pretty sweaty and it knocked them up a bit, which was good!

Closer to the turn around point was the next obstacle - A flowing creek about 3 metres wide and the crossing was a rocky causeway with drop offs each side. We had to wait for others to cross and she was getting very impatient so I definitely jumped off, preparing for wet feet! She went through much easier than I though, followed me through straight away, and again I jumped back on when we got to the road.

We weren't far from the turn around point now and we were trotting most of the time. As they got a bit tired they behaved a bit better, and we have a few strides of canter.

So, we turned around and headed back. Guess what?

We walked through a REAL LIVE FLOWING CREEK! 

Something I never thought would happen anytime soon. I was so proud of her. It wasn't entirely calm, we leapt out the last bit, but I was so, so happy.

From then on we trotted a fair bit - They were super goey again after the short break at the turn around point. Rummy was out in front and Izzy and Latte were both fighting to go faster and she let out a huge buck! It was actually very comical, it came out of nowhere and after she just kept trotting like it didn't happen, lol, so I just left her alone and she didn't do it again. I think she just wanted to show her disgust at being held back :] After that we had a nice little canter as well.

I decided to ride through the gully as well, which was also nerve wracking as it was quite steep and muddy, but the water was small enough she could leap it, which she did! I just gave her the rein, grabbed a hunk of mane, and we leapt the water and cantered up the other side. So absolutely tickled pink with her.

It wasn't far then to home, and the last five or so K's they were fantastic, just walking/trotting along on a loose rein. We did it in 3 hours 4 minutes, which was good for our green unfit ponies on a fairly difficult track. of course, the good 40k riders did it in the same time, lol!

We cooled them off for vetting in. Latte and Rummy wouldn't drink but all three vetted through ok. Our heart rate was high at the beggining because she was so tense - 49. At the end it was 50, which I was pretty happy with. She certainly could have done more!

I gave her a lucerne soup to get some water into her and gave her a good groom to get all the sweat out of her, and then we headed home.

*

I am so proud of her. The water crossings were huge milestones for us, I had no idea she would do so well. She enjoyed trotting out in the lead and didn't spook once, passing things like barking dogs and ride-on lawn mowers. She is really suprising me how much she is coming along with limited work. The only thing we need to work on is how ridiculously herd bound she is! But ah. I am on such a high after today. It was absolutely perfect weather. This is why I love riding :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Photo proof!

Following Iz and Rummy through:



















And leaping out of the last bit!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

I love this journal ^^ Congrats on the successful endurance outing! What a fantastic horse she is!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats on the endurance ride! Pumpkin is shedding, yeah, the white fur gets annoying ;P She sounds as though she is coming along very well


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*10/10/10*

^ Cool date :]

Rally day! 

I haven't ridden Latte since the endurance ride as I had a national comp to prepare Bundy for. That's all done though so she is back on the roster!

She was really good today. We didn't do much, weather was very motivation-sapping. We just went on a trail ride around our usual loop. She was great - She really enjoyed being out in front with Wildey next to her. I'm so glad, I can't stand horses who won't lead.

There were a few creeks we had to cross and with a little urging she went on through, yay! She was also fantastic over the two bridges. I think she realises a bridge means she doesn't have to get wet so she just marches on over, lol. 

We mostly walked with a fair bit of trot thrown in. No canter today. I hosed her when we were done and she was really good, I didn't even have to hold her.

Interesting note - After we rode we tried a bunch of each others saddles on Rummy and Latte. Most were to bendy for her as she is pretty flat in the back - Similar to Bundy. I hadn't put my stock saddle on her yet as it is huge but I figured why not? And holy moly did it sit well on her. Huge, yes, but perfectly balanced. I decided to girth up and ride a little to see how it felt - it was amazing! I actually felt like I was sitting in the saddle instead of perched on the crappy wintec I have her in. 

And interestingly enough, she didn't hump her back at all when I got on, which she usually does. I had just chalked it up to her being green as she always works out of it and is never sore. I don't know wether she didn't hump because she had already had a decent ride, or wether she was just way more comfy in my big heavy saddle. I'm gonna ride her in it again ASAP firt thing to see what happens. If she likes it I may ride in it for the 20k ride i'm taking her to at Harden this weekend.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*17/10/2010*

I think I did ride last week, but I can't remember lol.

This day I went out on a trail ride with three others. We floated Latte and two others of ours out to meet our third friend. She loaded as usual, step at a time, but no backwards.

She was really good - We did a fairly big loop around past the golf course and then back along a road and past some roadworks - Lots of scary things but she was fantastic. We did a fair bit of trotting and one little canter with no hiccups - I wanted to do more canter but the others stayed out ahead a bit which did stress her out a bit - She was very keen on catching up so not the best time to do too much canter! I did some practice leg yeilding from track to track, which she did well.

We did have some interesting moments when we were untacking and the friends horse got loose and galloped back to her paddock with the saddle still on. She went in pursuit on Wildey and Latte got very excited and pushy - We had a bit of a come to Jesus meeting to get her attention back on me! 

She floated fantastically on the way home, just about walked straight on. 

Good ride!

*

It is so interesting seeing her gain so much confidence. She has been crossing bridges, water, mud, roadworks etc. Which are things I would have thought would take much longer. I guesshaving always worked with already broken, older horses, i've missed the part where they really develop their personality into a working horse. I'm loving that she surprises me each ride, and how fast she learns things. I think she is really building some trust in my direction in the saddle. It is fascinating seeing her kind of 'unfold' for lack of a better word - I guess the more confident horse has always been there but hasn't been able to peek it's head out previously. 

Anyway, that is my philosophical thought for the day!

*

*19/10/2010*

Just a short ride before work today. Headed out with Meg and Wildey and just did some walk, trot, and a very nice canter. The grass was really long, and I was trotting along asking for speed, and she didn't break into canter - Then she spooked at something in the grass and cantered off, lol. She was a bit speedy so I checked her and she settled back into this lovely little canter. It is very up-and-down and reminds me of a Labrador running along a beach - Very eager and cute! 

They got wormed the next arvo and I bought a new rubber massagey brush for her - I was brushing her butt and she was just blissing out, funny girl.

*

Hopefully I am taking her to her first Gymkhana this Sunday! So ring classes and sporting.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*21/10/2010*

I finished work early today so I got to go for a longer ride. It was one of those rides that make me think 'This is why I have horses'. The weather was perfect - Not too hot, not too cold, sunny, no wind...

And Latte was just GOOD. Like, solid. We just trail rode around the property, Sam on Rummy ans me on Latte. She walked on a loose rein the whole way looking around, trotted well and is really starting to listen when I ask her to steady even when she is being left behind. We also did a fair bit of cantering, the most yet. She was fantastic - I actually started to cue her for the canters and she picked it up really well. She didn't put a foot wrong cantering, and was even adjusting her pace - We went quite fast up one hill, and then steadied up still cantering. We had one horribly uncomfortable canter - I think there were thistles hidden in the grass so she was very up and down and kept switching leads lol. We crossed the big creek gully that is full of pitted holes because of the cattle, we came across the herd of deer... She just felt like a solid trail horse already, she was really enjoying herself. She has almost stopped chomping the bit when we back up, she is dropping her head to back up now as well.

Can you tell i'm proud of my girl? Lol!

I'm getting very excited for the gymkhana this weekend. If the weather holds i'm going to wash her this Saturday - First bath! And I promise I will take photos :]


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds like your having a wonderful time!! I'm so jealous! Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a question - And an update, but I don't have time for that right now :]

Our farrier came today (I wasn't there, but my dad and Sam were) and he mentioned that in his opinion I should put Latte in a yard and scare the crap out of her until she calmed down. Basically flooding, I guess. My dad agrees, and apparently so does Sam.

What do you guys think? It's never something i've done, and I was quite happy with how Latte is coming along - But now I guess it's got me second guessing myself a bit. Maybe I have had the wrong approach and i'm coddling her too much (Never thought I would be guilty of that!).

I have been meaning to teach her to hobble but I don't have the safest place to do it so I have been putting it off. 

I dunno - It's really thrown me, learning that my dad and my best friend don't agree with the way i've been working with Latte...


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

keep up with the blog it's fab and is really giving me some advice about what to try with my youngster regarding ground work. Thanks


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, finally around to updating about the gymkhana we went to.

Don't remember the date, my bad!

It was at a showground about 45 minutes away - I floated us over, dad didn't come. We aren't very good at organising ourselves without Dad yet, lol.

It was a very laid back day, and a bit of an eye opener for Latte I think, lol! The showground is very 'cluttered' - lots of trees, fences, sheds, different arenas, etc. There pine branches dropped on the ground everywhere that she wasn't a fan of, lol.

First up was the parade of clubs, where we all walk around being judged on presentation. Just my luck, we were right in front of the office when the loudpseaker started up! Latte almost lost her beans - We had some sideways cantering action going on, but she settled pretty quick and we slotted back in beside Abbi.

Once we got started, she was actually pretty good on the ring - Steering was really good, she walked and trotted really nicely not rushing, and was happy to stay trotting on the inside while everyone else cantered. In the indivual workouts she was also quite good - went out by herself better than I though and was generally attentive to me while still looking at other things. She actually stopped really well and stood still in our halts which surprised me, I though she would fidget to get back to Rummy and Wildey who were both in the same class. 

Our first ribbon was a bit of fun, it was a last place, but she freaked out at the rustling sound it made and bolted sideways until I could drop it, and then settled fine. Needless to say we didn't take any ribbons for the rest of the day, not the right place to fight that battle!

They had an obstacle course down in the rodeo arena seperate from the main arena - While I was doing mine Rummy and Wildey had to go so the girls could walk their jump course. Well, that set her right off! So we had a bit of fun in the rodeo arena, jumping up and down and lots of unintentional sideways - but with the help of the much loved small flexed circle I got some attention back. A fellow I know was watching me with a greatly amused look on his face at my tanty throwing pony, lol!

So once we settled in there, I tok her to the warm up ring and worked the snot out of her, trotting, walking, stopping, backing, and head to knee every time she screamed for the others. She really started to settle then, and when the others came back and stood nearby I did some canter work and we cantered our first full circle :]

And another milestone - We did pairs with Brooke and Abbi, and I am so proud, we cantered, as a pair, on the ring! Yay! She was really good.

After our tiring session in the warm up ring she was pretty good the rest of the day. She didn't like the mugs in mug race but we just walked it and she was fine. We jumped some cavallettie properly in pony twist race and she was really cute popping over them, plus we had a canter home. 

Generally, she was very good. It was a lot for her to take in and I don't blame her for the spookiness. The buddy sourness is frustrating but she did settle a bit after I really worked her, I guess that will only come with time.

I was proud of my girl :]

*

And I just want to put in a brag for my cousin riding Wildey at her FIRST gymkhana - She got a BUNCH of ribbons including a first and two seconds. Yay :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Forgot the date again - My bad!

I took her for a ride by herself last week, just around the paddock and then some work on basics near my car. She was good - Really the first time I've asked her to ride out away from the other horses. Once she realised I wasn't going to fall for her veering back around, she was pretty good. It was only a short ride, I worked on some stopping, backing, sidepassing, rollbacks. Her stop is so good, I love it - Even if we can't do anything else, we can sure stop!

And this post is mainly because I finally took some updated photos of her!

Snoozing in the sun:










On the way to the car:














































And wearing my huge stock saddle:










And in other news - A lady came and rode Bundy yesterday and might be taking him on a trial. Eep! She was really lovely.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

She's a sweetheart!
What a nice feminine posh head she has


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I love browsing your journal and reading about the progress you've made....keep up the awesome work  

...I love the pic from the endurance ride where she's coming out of the water!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is really slimming down nicely. She looks lovely in your stock saddle, I love her. Can I come stay with you for the summer, everything looks so nice and green over there, I'm jealous.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Smrobs - it's our first year that isn't drought in about ten years. You can have the grass! Everyone else is too fat - wildey is muzzled 24/7 and they are all locked in half their normal paddock! You should definately come visit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I forgot: as far as what your farrier said, this is my opinion.

If what you're doing is working, KEEP DOING IT. Don't fix what isn't broke. That may be a tactic that he's used or seen work but it won't necessarily work for Latte...desensitization is one thing, flooding is another. I wouldn't do anything that completely flips your methods upside down and backwards. Farriers are hoof experts, not always training experts, and even if they are--you know your horse and how you want to handle issues involving your horse.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Agh, I have really let this go! Things are all up in the air with the horses, so I'll quickly update you all.

Latte has done a fair bit since my last update, including working stock, twice. Once was bringing sheep in for shearing, through super long grass and thistles. She was fantastic - Didn't even lose her brain at the sheep dogs invisibly weaving through the long grass and popping up under her, lol. She also went to a campdraft school - We didn't do too much actual cattle work as the cattle were all mad and jumping fences/charging horses, but the flatwork we did was great. Holy cow can she stop and back!

Since then she has been on a bit of a break while I focussed on selling Bundy. Bundy is going off on a trial this Saturday so I should know in a few days if they want him. These people are lovely and I desperately want them to take him - I am very nervous!

If you read my thread about hard decisions, you will know I have found a filly who is absolutely everything I want, but is quite expensive. 

It has led me to change my plans for Latte - I have decided to sell her. I had to do a bit of soul searching to decide, as I really have grown close to her. However she really doesn't fit in with my goals and if I continue trying to keep two horses in work they are both going to be missing out. I will miss her horribly but I truly believe she is the kind of horse that will make the right person a best friend for life - I just have to find them. I need to get her canter more solid before I can really avertise her. She hasn't been ridden by anyone but me, ever, so it could be a bit interesting.

So it could be the end of this blog soon - Sadly!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will be sorry to see it end but I am sure that you will do what is best for both Latte and yourself.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I enjoyed reading this thread! Sounds like Latte is doing great, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Dropping by for a quick read. Sorry to hear that you might be selling Latte and Bundy. Wishing you lots of luck in that endevor. I know how hard it must be letting go of a horse you've put so much hard work into. Will be thinking of you. Hope everything works out with Bundy and his trial.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

So Bundy is off on trial for anther week, I have been riding Latte a bit these last few weeks and i've just drafted an ad for her and waiting on some opinions before I put it up.

She has been so good. I've mostly been working on her canter on a circle and she has been coming along really well. Her canter transition is getting to the point where there is no horrible rushy trot, and she is picking up her correct leads nearly every time. She needs some encouragement to keep the canter going on the circle but i'm still very happy with her.

I've gotten two other people up on her to prepare her for different people riding her - And she was really good! My friend Laura who is pretty experienced had her walking and trotting really well. I popped my cousin up on her, she is more of an intermediate rider, and she was also really good - Even a bit lazy! So I don't think others riding her will be too much of a problem.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Woot! Another Latte update! Glad to hear that her cantering is coming along and that she's accepting other riders easily! I am sure that is a huge relief for you.

Up this way, the ground is covered in snow...ice..or in standing water where the snow is melting. I'm going crazy. I haven't been able to do much with the horses. I can hardly wait til all this snow is gone. I'm ready to ride.


----------

